# New Pokemon announcement coming on Jan 8th



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

*Major Update:*​http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/​


> Last week, during a Pokemon commercial, a new announcement on the Pokemon series was teased for Jan 8. But today the official Pokemon site itself has updated, formally confirming that there will be an important announcement on Jan 8 2013 in Japan. It tells fans to bookmark the page to prepare for the update next week.



NA Twitter more hype






*Original *​


> At the end of a Pokémon Black 2 & White 2 trailer being aired in Japan, a teaser cropped up, being shared around the internet through Twitter, at the end and has stated that the next big news regarding Pokémon will be revealed on January 8th 2013. It's currently unknown what this news is, whether it's related to current games, such as a new WiFi event or if it's a new game reveal. We'll be sure to post the new information, whatever it is, as soon as it is revealed


 


​http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml​ 
Also...


> Gamefreak director Junichi Masuda revealed on his Twitter in December that he had just filmed an
> episode of Pokemon Smash, and since the episodes are recorded a month or so in advance, it’s likely the episode he taped will air in January. Masuda usually appears on Pokemon Smash to make game announcements.


http://pokebeach.com/2012/12/announcement-from-pokemon-coming-january-8th-6th-generation-question​ 
Pokemon 6th gen 2013, believe. 
I hope it is a new game!


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 29, 2012)

it may just be an event pokemon and new movie to go with it


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

Ryupower said:


> it may just be an event pokemon and new movie to go with it


What event pokemon is left, genesect is already revealed and already has a movie.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2012)

I hope for a pkmn emerald remake


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

Anything that isn't main series 2D sprites is basically shit at this point.

Even that's shit it's just serviceable. It's like Dynasty Warriors with a more obnoxious fanbase.

But admittedly I'd probably consider a 3DS more if it had a 2D sprites main series Pokemon title. Yeah it's a guilty pleasure.

But good chance it's a shit spin off, shit movie, or shit show.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 29, 2012)

A Celebi event!
No, jk
Hope it is Gen 6 or R/S remakes on 3ds


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder if the 6th gen will have pokemons like garbodor....


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm betting on another spinoff. There's no way they're going to announce another main series title so soon after black2/white2. It's only been like 3 months in America and 6 in Japan.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anything short of a MASSIVE 3DS game is absolutely unacceptable. I expect MAJOR updates to the formula, all new areas PLUS the possibility of revisiting at least one older region, a story with some actual drama to it instead of the usual 'collect 8 badges and save the world on the side' bollocks, decent length, new pokemon that had some real effort put into the design process PLUS the ability to catch all previous pokemon, including all legendaries and 'mythical' pokemon like Mew, a HUGE improvement to the graphics 'cause they're getting pretty bloody old, the pokemon make noises OTHER than those crappy cries from back on the original Gameboy because they have NOT aged well, and perhaps even some sort of multiplayer campaign if there's time to work it in.

This of course will never happen, and if it did, we would take it as one of the signs of the Apocalypse. BUT I CAN DREAM, DAMN IT!


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I'm betting on another spinoff. There's no way they're going to announce another main series title so soon after black2/white2. It's only been like 3 months in America and 6 in Japan.


why not, if it's already deep into development? They have two teams, it's not like they are hold back. They have one entire team working on original content and second team for remakes. They aren't slowed down.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I'm betting on another spinoff. There's no way they're going to announce another main series title so soon after black2/white2. It's only been like 3 months in America and 6 in Japan.


 
It's not like Black and White 2 was that far away from Black and White.

Pokemon games sell and if you can pump them out with higher frequency you'll sell more. Odds are they'll push one out now and keep one up their sleeves for when 3DS sales start to wane near the latter end of its lifespan or if it hits a rough patch.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe you will be finally able to move in eight directions?


----------



## AACThaKid (Dec 29, 2012)

I know it's never gonna happen but............ I hope for Pokemon to come to 360 maybe even 360+Kinect (got a lot of great ideas, stories & modes in my head for that............ been thinking about it a lot)


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

3DS is already due in for a game, in fact a 3DS game is late. DS already had diamond/pearl within 2 years after release. If the expected release date is fall 2013 for Japan, then that's close to 3 years a main series pokemon game has hit for the 3DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd say we are more inclined for the next remake then a whole new game. Or you never know, it could be an announcement of Pokemon virtual console.
Big news could be Pokemon going digital.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 29, 2012)

A 3DS Pokémon game might bolster the hardware's performance in Japan and boost it elsewhere.  I'll probably give it a miss, though, I'm sick of playing the same games over and over.  Now, off I go to play some more NSMBU.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 29, 2012)

Please let it be a remake fo Ruby and Sapphire(based on Emerald like HG and SS were based off Crystal).

Forget 6th gen...seriously...oh and for 3DS please(maybe not, I still have a flashcart for DS )


----------



## bowser (Dec 29, 2012)

Yay I can't wait for them to announce Pokemon Pink and Pokemon Purple! And then their remakes Pokemon Bubblegum Pink and Pokemon Deep Purple. 

But seriously, haven't they run out of colors yet? Maybe they'll start with flavors next. Pokemon Vanilla and Pokemon Chocolate anyone?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

bowser said:


> Yay I can't wait for them to announce Pokemon Pink and Pokemon Purple! And then their remakes Pokemon Bubblegum Pink and Pokemon Deep Purple.
> 
> But seriously, haven't they run out of colors yet? Maybe they'll start with flavors next. Pokemon Vanilla and Pokemon Chocolate anyone?


 
The games go by colors, elements, and gems. There's a lot of them out there.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> 3DS is already due in for a game, in fact a 3DS game is late. DS already had diamond/pearl within 2 years after release. If the expected release date is fall 2013 for Japan, then that's close to 3 years a main series pokemon game has hit for the 3DS.


 
I keep forgetting how long I've really had my trusty 3DS. Had it since launch night but it still seems young in my mind. Maybe because some of the key franchises I'm used to seeing haven't arrived yet. We still have no Pokemon, no Metroid, no new Starfox, not even F Zero, which SURELY to all that is holy the system is built for. Starfox 64 3D proved that those games work amazingly well on the 3DS, as did Kid Icarus Uprising, F Zero is a complete no brainer (hurtling around Big Blue at 1200 miles an hour in full 3D. HOW IS THIS A BAD PLAN?), and Metroid could be done in either of its forms, be it the traditional 2D style like Fusion and Super Metroid with the backgrounds enhanced by the 3D, or a full Prime style game where the 3D comes into its own. Especially with the Circle Pad Pro giving you dual analogue control. I'm stunned that none of these have come into being yet. What gives, Nintendo?

Props to anyone who knows where 'How is this a bad plan?' comes from.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I keep forgetting how long I've really had my trusty 3DS. Had it since launch night but it still seems young in my mind. Maybe because some of the key franchises I'm used to seeing haven't arrived yet. We still have no Pokemon, no Metroid, no new Starfox, not even F Zero, which SURELY to all that is holy the system is built for..


 
Because people still expect new Star Fox and F-Zero games.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't expect them. I DEMAND THEM.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I don't expect them. I DEMAND THEM.


Well keep acting like that, and Nintendo won't give them to you XD!
MWAHAHAHAAHHAHA!

Anyway, I'm betting it's a remake of the 3rd generation. Definetely. And if that's the case, the following question is, will they make it for 3DS or DS?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

Quick question. Why is everyone always clamouring for remakes instead of new content? If you want to explore the older regions, just play the older games. They've really not lost all that much over time, and they don't really gain much in the remake process either. Aside from a pretty meh graphical facelift (if you're gonna remake for the sake of graphics, go the whole hog, I say), they usually just have some tiny additional features tacked on. Rarely enough to warrant paying for what is essentially the same game again. Sure, if I never played Red, Fire Red is the better way to go, but surely it's better still to have an all new game and people who never played can just play the original? Release it on the E-Shop or something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Quick question. Why is everyone always clamouring for remakes instead of new content? If you want to explore the older regions, just play the older games. They've really not lost all that much over time, and they don't really gain much in the remake process either. Aside from a pretty meh graphical facelift (if you're gonna remake for the sake of graphics, go the whole hog, I say), they usually just have some tiny additional features tacked on. Rarely enough to warrant paying for what is essentially the same game again. Sure, if I never played Red, Fire Red is the better way to go, but surely it's better still to have an all new game and people who never played can just play the original? Release it on the E-Shop or something.


 
Because Pokemon is a rehash anyway so you may as well have a rehash with "nostalgia" in it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 29, 2012)

Here comes Pokemon 6th gen, same as the 1st... and the 2nd... and the 3rd... and the 4th... and, who could forget, the 5th.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Well keep acting like that, and Nintendo won't give them to you XD!
> MWAHAHAHAAHHAHA!
> 
> Anyway, I'm betting it's a remake of the 3rd generation. Definetely. And if that's the case, the following question is, will they make it for 3DS or DS?


No way, Nintendo won't let gamefreak do that. 3DS needs its Pokemon share now. We need to see the power of the 3DS what it can do to a main line Pokemon series. 

Remakes will come after a new gen on a new device.  That's what I believe.


----------



## AACThaKid (Dec 29, 2012)

I still have the original games and cases of Red, Blue, & Yellow

I will never get rid of them.............. side-note........ anyone like my idea "Pokemon on 360(360+Kinect maybe)"


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

AACThaKid said:


> I still have the original games and cases of Red, Blue, & Yellow
> 
> I will never get rid of them.............. side-note........ anyone like my idea "Pokemon on 360(360+Kinect maybe)"


 
Throwing a Pokeball with the Kinect sensor would be interesting, I suppose. Certainly a new way to play. You could have the game set in first person like the recent Minecraft version of G/S. It'll obviously never happen but it's not without merit as an idea.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> No way, N*intendo won't let gamefreak do that. 3DS needs its Pokemon share now. We need to see the power of the 3DS what it can do to a main line Pokemon series.*
> 
> *Remakes will come after a new gen on a new device.*  That's what I believe.


I would be entitled to believe you but since the Pokemon Company is not entirely owned by Nintendo... (Considering they've done IOS releases too)
Yeah no. That's why my question still stands. B2/W2 showed me that gamefreak prefer accessibility more (which is kinda the reason they did it on the DS.). XD

Last time I checked since gen 3
Gen 3 ->remake of gen1
Gen 4 -> remake of gen 2

That's you right now:
Gen 5 -> no remake
Gen 6 ->remake of gen 3.
Hmm... a bit of inconsistency don't you think?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I would be entitled to believe you but since the Pokemon Company is not entirely owned by Nintendo... (Considering they've done IOS releases too)
> Yeah no. That's why my question still stands. B2/W2 showed me that gamefreak prefer accessibility more (which is kinda the reason they did it on the DS.). XD
> 
> Last time I checked since gen 3
> ...


......?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anything that isn't main series 2D sprites is basically shit at this point.
> 
> Even that's shit it's just serviceable. It's like Dynasty Warriors with a more obnoxious fanbase.
> 
> ...


 

I agree to a point, but fuck you if you didn't think Pokemon Trozei was a puzzle masterpiece.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I agree to a point, but fuck you if you didn't think Pokemon Trozei was a puzzle masterpiece.


 
Arguably the last/only good spin off was the TCG on the GBC. The puzzlers are basically Planet Puzzle League last time I checked.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Dec 29, 2012)

Pokemon Pinball for DS and Snap & Stadium for 3DS.
Seriously, no one thought about this? (Remember, Gen 5 doesn't have his own "Battle Revolution" game, and I higly doubt they make a Stadium-like game for Wii U)


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Arguably the last/only good spin off was the TCG on the GBC. The puzzlers are basically *Planet Puzzle League* last time I checked.


Did you even play trozei before saying that?


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a 3D Pokemon pinball, but I'd like it better if it was an Eshop title. Hell remaking Pokemon pinball in 3D would be cool, but that's asking too much according to Ninty -.-


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Did you even play trozei before saying that?


 
No, I was thinking it was along the lines of Pokemon Puzzle League.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Arguably the last/only good spin off was the TCG on the GBC. The puzzlers are basically Planet Puzzle League last time I checked.


 
Trozei is more like the popcap game Chuzzle, if you remember that, except a bit different.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The games go by colors, elements, and gems. There's a lot of them out there.


 
I WANTS MAH POKEMON PINK ONYX!

wait a sec.... PATENT PENDING!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Trozei is more like the popcap game Chuzzle, if you remember that, except a bit different.


Seriously, it was the last spin-off game I ever liked. XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Trozei is more like the popcap game Chuzzle, if you remember that, except a bit different.


 
Oh, I actually really enjoyed Chuzzle back in the day. I'll check it out.

...When I get a new DS. My old one finally broke. But it was a shitty DS Phat so I didn't throw as much of a bitchfit over it as my old Vita.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I would be entitled to believe you but since the Pokemon Company is not entirely owned by Nintendo... (Considering they've done IOS releases too)
> Yeah no. That's why my question still stands. B2/W2 showed me that gamefreak prefer accessibility more (which is kinda the reason they did it on the DS.). XD
> 
> Last time I checked since gen 3
> ...


 
Actually they are the major stake holders of the 'pokemon franchise', they own 66% of it, gamefreak just 33%. Also the Pokemon Company was created by Nintendo themselves to handle Pokemon products outside of Nintendo. The Pokemon company itself belongs to Nintendo as they set it up. lol

As for IOS pokedex, it just promotion, Nintendo won't ever let proper games get released on there nor you ever see it, unless it actually promotes Pokemon.

They can remake gen 3 using 6th gen mechanics and top of compatibility with 6th gen.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Actually they are the major stake holders of the 'pokemon franchise', they own 66% of it, gamefreak just 33%. Also the Pokemon Company was created by Nintendo themselves to handle Pokemon products outside of Nintendo. The Pokemon company itself belongs to Nintendo as they set it up. lol
> 
> As for IOS pokedex, it just promotion, *Nintendo won't ever let proper games* *get released on there nor you ever see it*, unless it actually promotes Pokemon.
> 
> *They can remake gen 3 using 6th gen mechanics and top of compatibility with 6th gen.*


 a rhythm game calledPokémon Say Tap?! says hi.

They *can* but my point is, that doesn't mean that they *WILL!
*Yes, Nintendo owns it but that doesn't mean that Nintendo completely controls what kind of content they release on which platform If that was the case, they wouldn't have touched the IOS platform.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> a rhythm game called Pokémon Say Tap?! says hi.


You call that a game? Ok....


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> You call that a game? Ok....


Edited my reply btw. look above. And yes it IS a game. Whether it's a spin-off or not. IIRC, Gamefreaks did Pokemon arcade games as well.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> a rhythm game calledPokémon Say Tap?! says hi.
> 
> They *can* but my point is, that doesn't mean that they *WILL!*
> Yes, Nintendo owns it but that doesn't mean that Nintendo completely controls what kind of content they release on which platform If that was the case, they wouldn't have touched the IOS platform.


 
Looks more like Promotion to me. There were a number of promotion games like this released on the PC. IOS isn't the first lol.

You seem to forgot it's published by the Pokemon Company, who owns the Pokemon Company. Nintendo does.

If that was the case, why wouldn't they freely release games out on other systems a long time ago, such as PSP, ps3, x360, PS vita. Nintendo is pulling the strings cos they are owners. Gamefreak is the other owner but they can't do anything, they haven't released pokemon game outside of Nintendo platforms.

The Pokemon Company is part of Nintendo and all those just ways to advert pokemon. Wake me up when I see a real pokemon game on any other system.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2012)

come on dragon quest graphics


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally I hope Pokemon stays firmly on Nintendo consoles.

I don't need that shit on my awesome Sony super-race consoles.


----------



## AACThaKid (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Throwing a Pokeball with the Kinect sensor would be interesting, I suppose. Certainly a new way to play. You could have the game set in first person like the recent Minecraft version of G/S. It'll obviously never happen but it's not without merit as an idea.


 
Yeah I know it will never happen but a person can always dream and think of ideas, see if someone could go and talk at the table with them (and KNOW how to say things) it would be a big step......... there are over 5000 people on facebook that would buy a 360 version of pokemon hands-down....... bringing it over to 360 gives pokemon a new wold of "core & hardcore" gamers that like myself play CoD, skyrim, FF and so many others, you can make it a rpg with the way you have to role-play your char. & team, how you play determines the outcome & paths, with the kinect involved you can include families and kids into with playing as a person and/or pokemon.... or play as a person till battle than you have to play as a pokemon..............not to mention the mini-games/battles you could play like in Pokemon Stadium


keep in mind this is just a little idea that I have, I have A LOT more in-detail info & way to work with it if anyone wants to really hear it lmao


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I said what I can. 
As for the question in mind, I still think the remakes will come first before 6th gen.  
Whether they remake it for DS or 3DS remains to be seen.  If they did so for B2/W2. that doesn't mean they won't for the remakes.
Let's see if Gamefreak makes the right decision.


----------



## dragster215 (Dec 29, 2012)

I want a new pokemon tcg!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 29, 2012)

RUBY SAPPHIRE REMAKES CONFIRMEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Markitus95 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think they are going to announce Gen VI. I like RSE a lot, and I'd really like to play remakes, but the original games are still playable with the same hardware that plays Gen V, that is, a DS or DS Lite. Now you will tell me that it was the case with FRLG as well, but the remakes we've got so far were made to gain compatibility with the incompatible GB games. The upgrade would also be unnattractive, because the DS hardware is limited, and is more than 8 years old.

Plus, if I remember correctly, Nintendo confirmed to very long ago that they had no DS nor Wii games under development, so the remakes would happen on 3DS. Splitting a generation into two different hardware seems risky to me. I don't know if Nintendo is even licensing new DS games, because the current release schedule has only 5 games for DS, and none in Japan.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

I WANT A FUCKING GEN 3 REMAKE
GEN 3 SUPREMACY
FUCKING BLAZIKEN BEST STARTER EVER


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

dragster215 said:


> I want a new pokemon tcg!


 
Actually a good point. There are hundreds more cards since the last game, and Nintendo could make a damn fortune by putting AR markers on cards from now on so you could scan them in to your game to make use of them online through the wi-fi connection.

I'm stunned that the 3D cameras haven't been used to make a new Pokemon Snap yet though. As I've stated since I discovered the 3DS, use the same basic technology as Spirit Camera/Dream Radar to superimpose images of Pokemon over the real world feed from the cameras and BAM! Instant system seller. You could have a simple campaign mode with the newer pokemon in and have the camera feed as as bonus feature. Hell, you could remake the original onto 3DS provided that special feature is in there. I'd buy it. And I'm 25. I should be far too old to be excited by the prospect of getting low resolution photos of myself with an Articuno perched on my shoulder, but it's still the most awesome idea I've had in a while.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 30, 2012)

New Pokemon snap for wii U? 

That's great news!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 30, 2012)

inb4 Pokemon Grey/Gray/Grey 2/Gray 2

If it's a Gen 3 remake on the 3DS, I'd probably buy a 3DS for it. Anything else and I just don't give a shit, that is unless it's a TCG. That shit was the shit.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> inb4 Pokemon Grey/Gray/Grey 2/Gray 2


 
I don't really see why they would make a Gr(e/a)y 2 before making a Gr(e/a)y version.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 30, 2012)

I call meloetta event...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 30, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Actually they are the major stake holders of the 'pokemon franchise', they own 66% of it, gamefreak just 33%. Also the Pokemon Company was created by Nintendo themselves to handle Pokemon products outside of Nintendo. The Pokemon company itself belongs to Nintendo as they set it up. lol
> 
> As for IOS pokedex, it just promotion, Nintendo won't ever let proper games get released on there nor you ever see it, unless it actually promotes Pokemon.
> 
> They can remake gen 3 using 6th gen mechanics and top of compatibility with 6th gen.


You forgot the 33% Creatures Inc. owns...


----------



## ShawnBurress (Dec 30, 2012)

bowser said:


> Yay I can't wait for them to announce Pokemon Pink and Pokemon Purple! And then their remakes Pokemon Bubblegum Pink and Pokemon Deep Purple.
> 
> But seriously, haven't they run out of colors yet? Maybe they'll start with flavors next. Pokemon Vanilla and Pokemon Chocolate anyone?


K dumb BUT POSSIBLE like how Nintendo made girl version Pokemon called CRYSTAL main women named Kris so i gues 50/50 BUT NINTENDO BETTER BE ANOUNCING RSE REMAKES or they lost like a million customers i mean seriously if they looked at all the hacks and so & so for a rse remake they'ed probably make enough to buy sony & apple! so Nintendo if your reading this? RSE REMAKES NAO.



TyBlood13 said:


> You forgot the 33% Creatures Inc. owns...


friend code for ds lite?


----------



## heartgold (Dec 30, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> You forgot the 33% Creatures Inc. owns...


Guess what, Nintendo owns Creatures Inc.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will never see PKMN evolve into a game that can take it to another level as far as graphics or storyline. To me PKMN is basically rock, paper, or scissors with personalities and natures.


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2012)

Ruby and Sapphire remake. Ruby and Sapphire remake. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Krakatau (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's hope they remake the third generation and if it's for ds I help translating it to english

And with the third gen I prefer (Emerald,Ruby or Sapphire)


----------



## signz (Dec 30, 2012)

Although I doubt it, I too hope for RSE remakes. Preferably for DS, but I doubt that as well.
Well, one can dream!


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

Its a Wii U game.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Anything short of a MASSIVE 3DS game is absolutely unacceptable. I expect MAJOR updates to the formula, all new areas PLUS the possibility of revisiting at least one older region, a story with some actual drama to it instead of the usual 'collect 8 badges and save the world on the side' bollocks, decent length, new pokemon that had some real effort put into the design process PLUS the ability to catch all previous pokemon, including all legendaries and 'mythical' pokemon like Mew, a HUGE improvement to the graphics 'cause they're getting pretty bloody old, the pokemon make noises OTHER than those crappy cries from back on the original Gameboy because they have NOT aged well, and perhaps even some sort of multiplayer campaign if there's time to work it in.
> 
> This of course will never happen, and if it did, we would take it as one of the signs of the Apocalypse. BUT I CAN DREAM, DAMN IT!


 
You are dreaming too high.
There is no way this is going to happen so soon.
Nintendo does not care about this.
They'll be recycling games again and again, so that way they can sell the same game two or three times, and rip our money off.
All Nintendo cares is about making easy money.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if this possible remake/6th gen game is still for DS. Just look at Black 2/White 2, these games weren't expected.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

ShawnBurress said:


> K dumb BUT POSSIBLE like how Nintendo made girl version Pokemon called CRYSTAL main women named Kris so i gues 50/50 BUT NINTENDO BETTER BE ANOUNCING RSE REMAKES or they lost like a million customers i mean seriously if they looked at all the hacks and so & so for a rse remake they'ed probably make *enough to buy sony & apple!* so Nintendo if your reading this? RSE REMAKES NAO.
> friend code for ds lite?


 
Do you have any idea what you're talking about?!
Nintendo buying apple? It would be more likely the opposite,
if apple ever becomes interested in entering the game industries.


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2012)

Bean_BR said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this possible remake/6th gen game is still for DS. Just look at Black 2/White 2, these games weren't expected.


 
That's going too far, DS is almost dead as the PS2. pokemon RPGs are a console shifter (I don't have a 3DS but I will buy a 3DS once pokemon RPG is released) so why would Nintendo release on a console which is almost dead when they can release on their new baby?



VMM said:


> Do you have any idea what you're talking about?!
> Nintendo buying apple? It would be more likely the opposite,
> if apple ever becomes interested in entering the game industries.


 
If Apple purchased Nintendo, that will prove to everyone there is no God, once and for all.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 30, 2012)

Flame said:


> That's going too far, DS is almost dead as the PS2. pokemon RPGs are a console shifter (I don't have a 3DS but I will buy a 3DS once pokemon RPG is released) so why would Nintendo release on a console which is almost dead when they can release on their new baby?


 
yeah, you're right (hope it comes to DS, since I don't have a 3DS)


----------



## Krakatau (Dec 30, 2012)

The DS is the best handheld ever released


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

Bean_BR said:


> yeah, you're right (hope it comes to DS, since I don't have a 3DS)


 
Don't you think DS have enough pokémon games?!

Diamond
Pearl
Platinum

Heartgold
Soulsilver

Black
White

Black 2
White 2

It was already nonsense having Black 2 and White 2 for DS.
If this is a new pokémon main series game, this should be released for 3DS.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I WANT A FUCKING GEN 3 REMAKE
> GEN 3 SUPREMACY
> FUCKING BLAZIKEN BEST STARTER EVER


Amen.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

the 3DS NEEDS Pokemon
So it will be unlikely that we will see ANOTHER game for the good ol' DS.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 30, 2012)

VMM said:


> Don't you think DS have enough pokémon games?!
> 
> Diamond
> Pearl
> ...


 
It will take time to me to have some money to buy a 3DS, so, I only have a DS, sorry for being selfish, but you and I know how taxes make consoles expensive in our country.
*EDIT:* basically DPP is 1 game, HGSS is another 1, BW another 1 and B2W2 another 1, don't you think?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Their 1st 3ds game better make a bigger effect than their first DS games
Diamond and Pearl were broken.
Platinum fixed the mess, but I'd hate to have that again


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully its a Pokemon game for the 3DS, that was like the Gamecube games.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 30, 2012)

noone seems to be interested in a 3ds pokemon trading card game, huh?

after building up the online tcg, it should almost be a logical step. course, it'll work so you need to buy booster packs to unlock new cards, but whatever, it'd be a trading card game


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Their 1st 3ds game better make a bigger effect than their first DS games
> Diamond and Pearl were broken.
> Platinum fixed the mess, but I'd hate to have that again


 
what was "broken" with Diamond and Pearl? both are great games.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 30, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> noone seems to be interested in a 3ds pokemon trading card game, huh?
> 
> after building up the online tcg, it should almost be a logical step. course, it'll work so you need to buy booster packs to unlock new cards, but whatever, it'd be a trading card game


+1 for TCG. I loved the both the GB versions. Liked the graphics of the online one. I'd kill for a 3DS ver. Ahhh if only they had kept the e-reader. That would have been perfect XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Flame said:


> what was "broken" with Diamond and Pearl? both are great games.


Hmmm, no fire types in the whole damn region besides chimchar and ponyta (I'm not even lying) and the story just seems incomplete, not to mention the story wasn't as good. Team Galactic were a lot better in platinum, And I dunno why I didn't like Barry too much.
They were just a bit basic, I only started to notice more as I played through Platinum. But D/P just seems to lack what the others have.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 30, 2012)

Flame said:


> what was "broken" with Diamond and Pear? both are great games.


 
battles were slow. terribly slow.
that's about it. also, some people constantly were troubled at some point because a gym leader wasn't in their damn gym <<


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 30, 2012)

Flame said:


> what was "broken" with Diamond and Pearl? both are great games.


Trivial things only poketards would care about.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

Bean_BR said:


> It will take time to me to have some money to buy a 3DS, so, I only have a DS, sorry for being selfish, but you and I know how taxes make consoles expensive in our country.
> *EDIT:* basically DPP is 1 game, HGSS is another 1, BW another 1 and B2W2 another 1, don't you think?


 
Even considering that way, DS was the handheld with most main-series pokemon games

GB - 1 game - R/B/G/Y
GBC - 1 game - G/S/C
GBA - 2 games - R/S/E & FR/LF
DS - 4 games - D/P/Pt & HG/SS & B/W & B2/W2

Considering that 3DS has more than a year, and sold more than 25 million units around the world,
I think it's a lot more appropriate for Nintendo to release it for 3DS.


I know consoles and eletronics in general are expensive here in Brazil.
That's why I bought my 3DS on USA for 130 dollars.

If you have any opportunity to buy it from USA or Canada, take the chance.
If you have a friend that lives in one of those, or if you know a good site for importing and not be taxed.

I've bought many eletronics from China and USA, I just asked them to send as a gift and it always bypass alfandega.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> battles were slow. terribly slow.
> that's about it. also, some people constantly were troubled at some point because a gym leader wasn't in their damn gym <<


 
I agree with that.
That's one of the reasons I do not play Gen IV again,
it all looks slow and static.
B/W battle engine gives a lot more life to Pokémon battles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Trivial things only poketards would care about.


 
The games did have a noticeably slow combat system. It was fixed in Platinum.

Also all the same issues with Pokemon RPGs over the years. Still I think I'd take it over R/S/E (although in retrospect I find them pretty average). Don't see why people put the third gen games up on a pedestal so much, I always thought it felt like a step back from GSC and the Pokemon designs were kinda lame. Although I started playing them when I was outgrowing the whole Pokemania thing (I played them all the way through though and enjoyed it) so maybe I don't have that sploogy "nostalgic" connection to them.

Although I really don't find that "nostalgia" has much of a sway on me since I can acknowledge the fact that I was a fucking retard as a child and my tastes in everything were absolute shit.


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 30, 2012)

AACThaKid said:


> I know it's never gonna happen but............ I hope for Pokemon to come to 360 maybe even 360+Kinect (got a lot of great ideas, stories & modes in my head for that............ been thinking about it a lot)


If I could dislike one post on GBAtemp, it would be this one, for the SHEER Brainlessness of it. Nintendo and Microsoft are big time rivaling companies. If you knew it's never going to happen, WHY BOTHER POSTING?!        Nintendo tried making the Pokemon franchise for other things. anyone remember the ti83 apps made by Nintendo? Or the Sega portable mini games with Pokemon? Hell, even those Pokeballs/Pokedex toys with games in it failed.    

TL;DR Nintendo making an alliance with Sony or Microsoft will never happen. why bother hoping?


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

I really doubt that it will be a pokemon main-series game.
It's probably a motherfucking spin-off that no one cares about.

I hope I'm wrong, but it would be really strange announcing a Pokémon game a few months after B/W 2 american release.


----------



## AACThaKid (Dec 30, 2012)

Kyouhei said:


> If I could dislike one post on GBAtemp, it would be this one, for the SHEER Brainlessness of it. Nintendo and Microsoft are big time rivaling companies. If you knew it's never going to happen, WHY BOTHER POSTING?! Nintendo tried making the Pokemon franchise for other things. anyone remember the ti83 apps made by Nintendo? Or the Sega portable mini games with Pokemon? Hell, even those Pokeballs/Pokedex toys with games in it failed.
> 
> TL;DR Nintendo making an alliance with Sony or Microsoft will never happen. why bother hoping?


look. i can make a post to discuss things that are not gonna happen or have a low chance of happeing just like EVERYONE on this forum INCLUDING the staff, if you dont like the post.. fine... dont like it.......... but you do not have to be hateful or disrespectful like that, its just a post


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2012)

ShawnBurress said:


> BUT NINTENDO BETTER BE ANOUNCING RSE REMAKES or they lost like a million customers


 
I hope you realize the fan base would buy any main series game they make regardless of it being a Gen III Remake or not.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I hope you realize the fan base would buy any main series game they make regardless of it being a Gen III Remake or not.


Some things are really hard for kids to grasp.
Reeeeeeealy hard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

On RSE remakes: why would anyone want this right now? I mean the 3DS is a brand new system with a lot of potential that hasn't been explored yet by Pokemon games. Why remake an older game which was limited by the GBA instead of a new one that fully takes advantage of the 3DS?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 30, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guess what, Nintendo owns Creatures Inc.


I'll make not of that, as I was always under the impression that Creatures was 2nd party, like HAL.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 30, 2012)

there was only a single good thing about 3rd gen. maxies battle theme. and thats going to get anally assaulted in a remake.
3rd gen is worst gen.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> On RSE remakes: why would anyone want this right now? I mean the 3DS is a brand new system with a lot of potential that hasn't been explored yet by Pokemon games. Why remake an older game which was limited by the GBA instead of a new one that fully takes advantage of the 3DS?


They can fully take advantage of the 3ds, while still remaking the best region they've made.
Plus Hoenn is the only region without a current gen map. (DS/3DS) Every other region has a DS game and has been given love once.
Plus really, you want them to make another new game already? They are already running out of pokemon ideas, (im looking at you garbage bag and icecream cone)
Its more worth their time remaking a fan favourite then pumping another region with ideas worse than that we got from unova pokemon.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd guess that making a R/S remake before making a Gen VI game *could* make sense.

People would buy the R/S remake because OMG POKÉMON, then they would see that the Gen VI game(s) would fully take advantage of the 3DS.
So they'd be OMG POKÉMON BUT EVEN BETTER, so they would be even more hyped.

On the other hand, not making full use of the system could deter some from buying the game. Though we saw what happened with D/P, it definitely didn't make full use of the DS, but it still sold well.


----------



## Arras (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> On RSE remakes: why would anyone want this right now? I mean the 3DS is a brand new system with a lot of potential that hasn't been explored yet by Pokemon games. Why remake an older game which was limited by the GBA instead of a new one that fully takes advantage of the 3DS?


BECAUSE NOSTALGIA seems to be the only reason. I personally wouldn't mind an RSE remake as Sapphire was my first ever Pokemon game and I had about 500 hours in that, but I wouldn't actually spend money on it for the same reason. (unless I could get it for something like under 20 bucks maybe) I already spent so much time on the original, I'm pretty much done with it. I might buy a completely new game though, but even that is doubtful.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

I will be extremely disappointed if its a Ruby/Sapphire remake.  Stop the remakes with the Advance generation.  I get and completely support Red/Blue/Green and Gold/Silver being remade because the GB/GBC pokemon games weren't as pretty as the GBA and DS pokemon games.  The remakes however should stop there, lets be honest, Ruby and Sapphire look on par with Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.  There's a little less polish, but all in all those 2 generations were quite similar graphic wise.  So to me, if you were to remake Ruby and Sapphire, you might as well remake Diamond and Pearl and thats just ridiculous.  Plus, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA, if Ruby and Sapphire do get remakes, does that mean we should get ANOTHER remake of Red and Blue/Green?!  A line needs to be drawn on remakes, and I draw the line at the GBA generation.  

However, if Nintendo wanted to one day add GBA games to the VC to everybody, not just ambassadors, then I'd be all for Ruby/Sapphire getting released on the 3DS VC, they could probably even add some sort of feature to migrate pokemon from the VC games to future new Pokemon releases for the 3DS.

Having said all of that, I really hope its a new adventure.  6th generation?  Not necessarily.  If this is the rumored WiiU pokemon game, and its a full fledged 3-dimensional take on the handheld series I would love that.  If its still sprite based but its some sort of MMO, I'd be all for that too.  Or even better, if its 3-dimensional and an MMO, that would be amazing.  If released for the Wii-U you could start in a new region, or a region we've been to before.  And new regions could be added in the future via DLC/Expansion Packs. << This is what Game Freak should ultimately aim to do as it is.  They could just keep adding new regions and pokemon without ever having to release a full fledged new game.  And you could still keep the challenge by having some sort of rule in effect for when you enter a new region, pokemon you've already caught can't be used (until you get your 8 gym battles or what have you), kinda like what Ash would do in the series.  (except he always kept Pikachu of course).
I think what would be really cool about this kind of game design especially if its an MMO is that you could have genuine Pokemon League championships, with only one final winner like in the anime again.  They could hold one League Championship game a day or something like that, so each League championship can only have a single winner a day, making your win there all the more epic.
And then also they could limit the Legendaries, only have them appear very rarely so that not everyone can load up their team with legendaries.

So many possibilities if they ever went full 3-dimensional and MMO.  I honestly think if done right it could do better than WOW ever did.

Of course if it isn't something so ambitious, then I would love to hear gen 6's announcement instead, but it would have to be for the 3DS.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if its a Ruby/Sapphire remake. Stop the remakes with the Advance generation. I get and completely support Red/Blue/Green and Gold/Silver being remade because the GB/GBC pokemon games weren't as pretty as the GBA and DS pokemon games. The remakes however should stop there, lets be honest, Ruby and Sapphire look on par with Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. There's a little less polish, but all in all those 2 generations were quite similar graphic wise. So to me, if you were to remake Ruby and Sapphire, you might as well remake Diamond and Pearl and thats just ridiculous. Plus, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA, if Ruby and Sapphire do get remakes, does that mean we should get ANOTHER remake of Red and Blue/Green?! A line needs to be drawn on remakes, and I draw the line at the GBA generation.
> 
> However, if Nintendo wanted to one day add GBA games to the VC to everybody, not just ambassadors, then I'd be all for Ruby/Sapphire getting released on the 3DS VC, they could probably even add some sort of feature to migrate pokemon from the VC games to future new Pokemon releases for the 3DS.
> 
> ...


 
The 3DS has two feature that could make all the difference: Updates and DLCs.
Imagine if you didn't need to buy remakes any futher than this generation.
Imagine having a DLC that brings all new pokémon, of the next gens to the the game, turning it never outdated.

Imagine having a simple update and bang, it is already fully compatible with the next gen hardware.

That's why I deffend that remakes should be done up to generation 5.
After that we'd only need DLCs and updates for current gens

This is a dream, but I'm afraid it never comes true;
Nintendo is too greedy for that.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

VMM said:


> The 3DS has two feature that could make all the difference: Updates and DLCs.
> Imagine if you didn't need to buy remakes any futher than this generation.
> Imagine having a DLC that brings all new pokémon, of the next gens to the the game, turning it never outdated.
> 
> ...


 

See your point just negates the need for a remake of any past games though.   You could create gen 6, or just a new adventure and then have DLC that includes the past regions with similar storylines within the regions. 

I however don't think thats what Pokemon should be.  Let the old games be now.  The remakes we had were great, but stop with them.  However, yes add past regions with their respective pokemon into a new game/games via DLC/expansion packs, but have new stories.  The old stories for the most part are weak at best.  I hated the gen 3 plot, and I think gen 5 had good plots though.  Continue in that direction, but don't rest on the old stories, thats the lazy easy thing to do.


----------



## VMM (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> See your point just negates the need for a remake of any past games though. You could create gen 6, or just a new adventure and then have DLC that includes the past regions with similar storylines within the regions.
> 
> I however don't think thats what Pokemon should be. Let the old games be now. The remakes we had were great, but stop with them. However, yes add past regions with their respective pokemon into a new game/games via DLC/expansion packs, but have new stories. The old stories for the most part are weak at best. I hated the gen 3 plot, and I think gen 5 had good plots though. Continue in that direction, but don't rest on the old stories, thats the lazy easy thing to do.


 

That would be the best option, 
but I really doubt Nintendo would ever do this.

I agree with you in everything, especially the story.
Pokémon story is from weak to non-ecxistant.

One of the things that I really liked in Black and White was their deeper story.
It's not enough, but it was a great advance compared to past pokémon stories.

It's funny that Pokémon is the only RPG game that I know, that don't have a good or deep story.

Pokémon graphics are weak, it outside-battle engine is terrible, and, being optimistic, it looks 10-years-old.
The Pokémon formula have not changed since it first game, and this is getting too much repetitive.

The pokemon franchise need some freshness. It needs a deep and interesting story,
it needs up-to-date graphics, it needs to change it's formula, and it needs to be done before people get tired of the franchise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Still using sprites, poor 3D cities, same old battle system. Called it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Still using sprites, poor 3D cities, same old battle system. Called it.


 
That's kinda half the reason people play Pokemon. Eliminating those just makes it not Pokemon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's kinda half the reason people play Pokemon. Eliminating those just makes it not Pokemon.


That's also kinda half the reason why I don't play Pokemon anymore. The game stopped in its evolution ages ago - it became dull after Gold and Silver and hasn't changed much since then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's also kinda half the reason why I don't play Pokemon anymore. The game stopped in its evolution ages ago - it became dull after Gold and Silver and hasn't changed much since then.


 
Pokemon is Dynasty Warriors with a more annoying fanbase. It's rehashed shlock but sometimes you just want some rehashed shlock.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pokemon is Dynasty Warriors with a more annoying fanbase. It's rehashed shlock but sometimes you just want some rehashed shlock.


Except Dynasty Warriors continues to improve as it goes from platform to platform - it actually used to be a fighting game back in the PSX days before it changed into the Dynasty Warriors we know now - Pokemon on the other hand remains the same with really minor face-lifts every now and then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Except Dynasty Warriors continues to improve as it goes from platform to platform - it actually used to be a fighting game back in the PSX days before it changed into the Dynasty Warriors we know now - Pokemon on the other hand remains the same with really minor face-lifts every now and then.


 
Dynasty Warriors 2-7 have really not changed much. It's still a mindless button masher. The only thing new generations have done is make the games look nicer and put more guys on screen. Dynasty Warriors is as much shlock as Pokemon is.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Pokemon > other non changing franchises


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Pokemon > other non changing franchises


 
I'll at least give Warriors credit for expanding into other areas. Japanese history for Samurai Warriors, Gundam for Dynasty Warriors Gundam, One Piece for Pirate Warriors, and mashing up Samurai/Dynasty Warriors with other Tecmo characters for Warriors Orochi.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Pokemon > other non changing franchises


That's like saying Pokemon > Smelly Old Farts. Suprisingly accurate.

Everything that does not change and adapt with time eventually becomes outdated - fact.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll at least give Warriors credit for expanding into other areas. Japanese history for Samurai Warriors, Gundam for Dynasty Warriors Gundam, One Piece for Pirate Warriors, and mashing up Samurai/Dynasty Warriors with other Tecmo characters for Warriors Orochi.


Pokemon Conquest
Fuck yeah Guildo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Pokemon Conquest
> Fuck yeah Guildo


 
Spin offs don't count.

And yes the non-Dynasty Warriors games are not "spin offs", just parts of the Warriors brand.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 30, 2012)

What I Want:
R/S/E Remake
Pokemon Stadium/Colosseum-esque game
New Pokemon Snap
New Pokemon Puzzle League

What it likely is:
Some shitty Cellphone game
Crappy new event pokemon
Horrible spinoff game like Trozei or Dash or something
A reveal for a countdown for another reveal


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2012)

Pokemon conquest 2?
Or maybe information on the new mystery dungeon game?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

I really don't understand why in every pokemon thread, the same people turn it into something negative.
Or 'pokemon is shiz' can we not just talk about pokemon, not why it supposedly sucks?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Can we not just talk about pokemon, not why it supposedly sucks?


Okay. Let's talk to the topic then.

I expect another entry in the bland and outdated series that is Pokemon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay. Let's talk to the topic then.
> 
> I expect another entry in the bland and outdated series that is Pokemon.


Foxi
wat r u doin.
Stahp.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 31, 2012)

I am expecting something worse than 50 shades of Pokemon Grey. Mystery Dungeon perhaps or a sequel to snap in 3D.

Wait, the Wii U is a thing so I expect it will be a "get pokemon storage in hd and have battles with them in a nice looking setting but with limited animations that make the whole thing very tiresome within 10 minutes" sort of affair


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Weaselpipe said:


> I am expecting something worse than 50 shades of Pokemon Grey. Mystery Dungeon perhaps or a sequel to snap in 3D.
> 
> Wait, the Wii U is a thing so I expect it will be a "get pokemon storage in hd and have battles with them in a nice looking setting but with limited animations that make the whole thing very tiresome within 10 minutes" sort of affair


_In new Pokemon game, Pokemon fight U!_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> _In new Pokemon game, Pokemon fight U!_


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Stahp


_But... but...!_

New Pokemon game says _Wii will rock U!  THERE! I SAID IT! HAPPY NOW?  _


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Impossible, Pokemon Black/White 2 were released a few months ago, but, for once I would like for them to make a new Pokemon game, HELL make a remake of Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, those games were GOLD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> *Snorlax*


LOL, Snorlax queefing/farting:




They were right... Gif's ARE better in reverse...


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL, Snorlax queefing/farting:


More like being raped by Skarmory


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> More like being raped by Skarmory


Look into your heart, you know it to be true.

Farting/Queefing Snorlax.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Look into your heart, you know it to be true.
> 
> Farting/Queefing Snorlax.


Look at the satisfacion on his face xD


----------



## VMM (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I really don't understand why in every pokemon thread, the same people turn it into something negative.
> Or 'pokemon is shiz' can we not just talk about pokemon, not why it supposedly sucks?


 
The thing is:

1st) Nintendo announces a Pokémon game and people start imagining a dream game(according to their opinion).

2nd) People still remember how they got disappointed with the last pokémon games and start bashing.

3rd) When the game gets released everybody wants to play it, even the ones criticizing it, and the chaos happens on gbatemp.

4th) After few weeks everybody realize how lame the series have been (according to their opinions), and start bashing the franchise every time someone post about pokémon.

This not only happens, but happens in a loop almost every time.


----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2012)

Weaselpipe said:


> I am expecting something worse than 50 shades of Pokemon Grey. _*Mystery Dungeon*_ perhaps or a sequel to snap in 3D.
> 
> Wait, the Wii U is a thing so I expect it will be a "get pokemon storage in hd and have battles with them in a nice looking setting but with limited animations that make the whole thing very tiresome within 10 minutes" sort of affair


 
Pkmn Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity is already announced for March release on 3DS.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's also kinda half the reason why I don't play Pokemon anymore. The game stopped in its evolution ages ago - it became dull after Gold and Silver and hasn't changed much since then.


 
I completely agree.  I didn't bother to originally play the GBA generation because I perceived nothing extraordinarily new had changed aside from graphics, and this wasn't enough to entice me anymore.  Years later I would buy Platinum thinking that the games had evolved, I found myself disappointed and wanting to play gold and silver again when I got Platinum.  I would later go and play the GBA games on an emulator and found that these games barely seemed different than the DS games.  Pokemon really did seem to stop evolving after Gold in Silver for the most part.  

Then Black and White came out, and while there was some evolution there, it wasn't enough.  And, I really question, why after Heart Gold and Soul Silver, they didn't keep in the ability to have a pokemon follow you?  The series is so slow with its evolution that its maddening.  Heck when they announced Black and White, I expected those games to be announced for the 3DS.  I dealt with the reality that they were milking out the large installed DS base and moved on.  But then when Black 2 and White 2 were announced again for the DS I was super annoyed.  

I know what this series is capable of, and its really annoying that (up to this point anyway) they have done little to lead the way to that capability.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> The thing is:
> 
> 1st) Nintendo announces a Pokémon game and people start imagining a dream game(according to their opinion).
> 
> ...


To be fair, I for one am criticizing the game and I realize that it's lame all the time. I know a few others who follow the same schedule of Pokemon-bashing - we meet weekly, eat cookies, drink milk and talk about world domination.

True story.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe the next game in the series should take a leaf out of the ROM hacker's book and make it...well, better. I'm playing through the Emerald 386 hack lately and A) Being able to catch everything up to that point is friggin' awesome, my dream team is pretty sweet, and B) It's tough as armour plated nails. My team's in the mid 60's and I'm STILL stuck on the 7th gym. Although that may have something to do with my lead fighter Blaziken being badly weak to Psychic type and me not really having a viable replacement for him as Blastoise alone can't handle two at once. Fact remains though that there are some aspects of hacks that just make good sense and give the player what they want. After all, if the games gave us everything we wanted, would we be hacking them to make them better?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Pokemon is a franchise I don't see evolving or really should. Most of what makes it popular is stuff that'd be lost in an evolution.

Like sprites, they make the battles quicker than drawn out 3D models and animations. Having Charizard's sprite nudge forward with a slapping sound effect for Tackle is a lot better than watching him run towards the other Pokemon's model and smack him, and then have him run back.

Storytelling, it's the only aspect I think Pokemon has been drifting in a negative direction towards, mainly in Black and White. The stories are bad, the environment and audience are set up in such a way that you can't make a good story. Really, story should be a side thing. Like in the original Pokemon game, there was almost no plot. You were a boy with a dream, you set out on doing that dream. The only real "story" was a continuing rivalry (which only was to lay the foundations of "checkpoint" boss battles to see if you've progressed enough basically) and a side arc with Team Rocket (which only set about some diversity from the standard grind-gym-grind-gym formula). Pokemon Black just layered this boring, awful story with bland characters that cut into the main game. I don't care about N, he's some cunt that appeals to kids. I felt mildly miffed that my journey was cockblocked by this story I don't care about. A lack of story is what made Pokemon good. You didn't have to worry about cutscenes or remembering characters or story points, you could flick on the game and pick up where you were without any issues.

I don't want a 3D open world game because honestly that's not Pokemon nor is there the source material to make it good. It's not an epic enough franchise to make a world like Tamriel. It's a small little utopic world where you watch little green bars go down and little blue bars go up. And that's why people enjoy it or why people hate it. There's no compromise to make everyone enjoy it.

EDIT: As per the complaints of limited Pokemon and such, it's a big marketing swindle quite honestly. Splitting the Pokemon into two games means that you need access to both games to complete them. It's really quite scummy but it works. You'd either buy both or you'd get one and a friend or sibling would get another one. You're selling the same game basically twice to a lot of people. The single save slot is even a ploy. You become so attached to your Pokemon, your save file, that you can't just loan the game out to a friend like your copy of Call of Duty. It's _your_ game. Hell I remember as a kid that it was some deep shit if you decided to replay one of your games or if your save got corrupted. I remember on the ride home from a family friend's house, I booted up my copy of Pokemon Yellow in the car only to be greeted with a save file corruption. My soul died a little that day.

Fitting all regions of Pokemon into one game is like asking for every region of Elder Scrolls or the entirety of the United States in a Fallout game. It won't happen and there's no sense in doing that when you can pace out the same content for 5+ games worth of money. Why make a $60 game with every Pokemon continent when I can make 6 games for $60 with every Pokemon continent? At most I'd wish they let you transfer your character from game to game. You'd keep your badges and your Pokemon from the last game would go in storage until you beat the Elite Four.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> The 3DS has two feature that could make all the difference: Updates and DLCs.
> Imagine if you didn't need to buy remakes any futher than this generation.
> Imagine having a DLC that brings all new pokémon, of the next gens to the the game, turning it never outdated.
> 
> ...


 
A great idea. Problem: Nintendo are bastards. What will actually happen is that they'll release a new game with none of the old pokemon in it, and you'll have to pay extra for DLC to add the creatures from previous games/regions into the new title. Adding an addendum to the legendary 'Gotta catch 'em all' idea of 'Gotta catch 'em all....as soon as you've paid a year's allowance for them.' DLC is as much a curse as it is a joy because jerkweed developers will always find a way to abuse it, like when you buy a game with DLC that's already on the disk. If I've paid for that disk, I own everything on it. I'm not paying for what legally speaking already belongs to me. Fuck you, developers. And fuck Nintendo if they do this too.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

All the people who didnt like the story in Black and White are either:
Too simple to engage in any type of direction in a game besides 'shoot this'
Or simply not pokemon fans. 

Logic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> All the people who didnt like the story in Black and White are either:
> Too simple to engage in any type of direction in a game besides 'shoot this'
> Or simply not pokemon fans.
> 
> Logic.


 
Or just like storytelling not designed for five year olds.

They set up a decent antagonistic group, not a great villain but a decent kid-level villain, then just say "NOPE WE'RE JUST SOME GENERIC EVIL TEAM ROCKET RESKIN." Then they introduce N, who you have no fucking clue what his motive is or why this is even relevant. He's not interesting, he's a dumb character designed for the dumb masses.

If that doesn't help, they take away the champion fight you actually fucking want and replace it with N. And you think that's the final boss but no, they make it Ghestis or whatever his name is in a Bioshock-esque bait and switch. Because we cared about Ghestis?

Games with no story are fine, games with a good story are fine, you can't find a middleground that isn't shit. Either don't bother writing a relevant story so you can streamline the gameplay or write a great story that becomes part of the gameplay. Don't have a bad storyline jut into the game like an icepick in your side to interrupt your experience.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or just like storytelling not designed for five year olds.
> 
> They set up a decent antagonistic group, not a great villain but a decent kid-level villain, then just say "NOPE WE'RE JUST SOME GENERIC EVIL TEAM ROCKET RESKIN." Then they introduce N, who you have no fucking clue what his motive is or why this is even relevant. He's not interesting, he's a dumb character designed for the dumb masses.
> 
> ...


I liked the suprised presented by N and then again by Ghetsis when i was sure i was going to fight the champion, 
They didnt just say whatever you put in capitals, ghetsis was the one who remixed everything right at the end. 
You didnt understand N because you never put any freaking time into reading the damn text. Its not hard. He's not dumb, you're just too much of a cynical asshole to look at him properly.
You are the one with no middle ground, I have never seen you ever say something is ok, its either ERMAGURD or SHIT. 
Don't diss what other people enjoy, especially when your opinion is so wrong most of the time.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or just like storytelling not designed for five year olds.
> 
> They set up a decent antagonistic group, not a great villain but a decent kid-level villain, then just say "NOPE WE'RE JUST SOME GENERIC EVIL TEAM ROCKET RESKIN." Then they introduce N, who you have no fucking clue what his motive is or why this is even relevant. He's not interesting, he's a dumb character designed for the dumb masses.
> 
> ...


The storyline was pretty good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I liked the suprised presented by N and then again by Ghetsis when i was sure i was going to fight the champion,
> They didnt just say whatever you put in capitals, ghetsis was the one who remixed everything right at the end.
> You didnt understand N because you never put any freaking time into reading the damn text. Its not hard. He's not dumb, you're just too much of a cynical asshole to look at him properly.
> You are the one with no middle ground, I have never seen you ever say something is ok, its either ERMAGURD or SHIT.
> Don't diss what other people enjoy, especially when your opinion is so wrong most of the time.


 
So we're going with the "You just don't understand!!!" defense. I played the entirety of the game.

I'm not a cynical asshole, I like good stories. I don't care if Pokemon has a bad story, just don't make it a point or make it interrupt the game. Black and White did both. I think that's why they downsized it quite a bit in Black and White 2 (although I haven't beaten the game it does feel almost GSC-esque in how Team Who Gives a Fuck is more of a side note than an actual story component).

EDIT: The storyline was good in the same sense the Pokemon movies have good storylines. They don't, you just think they do if you're twelve and/or if you really like Pokemon.

EDIT 2: Also I can't be the only one who felt awkward homoerotic tension when N took you on the Ferris wheel.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So we're going with the "You just don't understand!!!" defense. I played the entirety of the game.
> 
> I'm not a cynical asshole, I like good stories. I don't care if Pokemon has a bad story, just don't make it a point or make it interrupt the game. Black and White did both. I think that's why they downsized it quite a bit in Black and White 2 (although I haven't beaten the game it does feel almost GSC-esque in how Team Who Gives a Fuck is more of a side note than an actual story component).


You know you can still finish a game and not understand?
Just because you played it all doesnt make you an expert on whats going on in it, we've all played it through.
The main point here is how you address what you are talking about. If you didnt like it, thats ok man, just stop nazi'ing it.
You think its bad, alot of people say otherwise but you make it sound like you are the supreme authority on everything thats right sometimes. You're not.
Play pokemon red and blue if you want a game with no direction, its not hard, get an emulator or a gameboy colour.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You know you can still finish a game and not understand?
> Just because you played it all doesnt make you an expert on whats going on in it, we've all played it through.
> The main point here is how you address what you are talking about. If you didnt like it, thats ok man, just stop nazi'ing it.
> You think its bad, alot of people say otherwise but you make it sound like you are the supreme authority on everything thats right sometimes. You're not.
> Play pokemon red and blue if you want a game with no direction, its not hard, get an emulator or a gameboy colour.


 
I do understand though. You're just saying "YOU DON'T YOU'RE WRONG." My criticisms are quite valid, anyone who could understand a narrative would know this.

Also you're acting like I'm so unseasoned Pokemon greenhorn. I played them all. And I don't play them just to hate them, I play them because I enjoy them. Black and White, while serviceable, felt like it was prodding me with annoyances that all the past games didn't experience.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I do understand though. You're just saying "YOU DON'T YOU'RE WRONG." My criticisms are quite valid, anyone who could understand a narrative would know this.
> 
> Also you're acting like I'm so unseasoned Pokemon greenhorn. I played them all. And I don't play them just to hate them, I play them because I enjoy them. Black and White, while serviceable, felt like it was prodding me with annoyances that all the past games didn't experience.


I dont think theres any way to get through to you how wrong you are sometimes.
You can seriously sit down and tell me you're a pokemon fan? No Guild I disagree.
You cant sit down and say things like :


Guild McCommunist said:


> . He's not interesting, he's a dumb character designed for the dumb masses.


And then shrug it off.
Your critisims are annoyingly bias and opinionated.
I know it may be hard to understand, but sometime other people like things that arent what you like.
And its ok, its something we all have to accept. Kay?


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> The storyline was pretty good.


 
hahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha!

I think I got that off my chest now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I dont think theres any way to get through to you how wrong you are sometimes.
> You can seriously sit down and tell me you're a pokemon fan? No Guild I disagree.
> You cant sit down and say things like :
> 
> ...


 
How can I be biased if I have played Pokemon and enjoy it? In fact wouldn't that lead me to biased in favor of the games? Perhaps you don't understand how biases work.

I'm completely blank on Pokemon. It was part of my childhood but I don't stroke my hard penis over nostalgia. I view it through a completely unfiltered lens. I see it for its strengths and weaknesses, and if you care to research my thoughts on the series, you'll see it acknowledges a lot of pros and cons with it. I'm not biased against the game, my knowledge of narrative tells me that the game has a bad story with bad characters and my knowledge as a gamer tells me that it breaks the flow of the game and is interrupting.

Right now I'm seeing more bias on your end with the "you don't understand" argument seeming like something I've been told by furries, bronies, or insert generic fangroup here of things I don't like. Fact is, for Pokemon especially, I do understand, and I understand it's bad.

I say N is a "dumb character for dumb masses" because he was engineered for target audience appeal. His cornball writing, spiky hairstyle, and demeanor feels like Sonic the Hedgehog mentality. Where all the characters are terrible, cheesy, cardboard cut outs but somehow gain appeal with their fanbase. He's the perfect "make me an avatar/signature" material. In that respect, N is a well designed character. He's designed well at appealing to the fanbase, but the fanbase for Pokemon doesn't strike me as smart or in tune with narrative storytelling or character design.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How can I be biased if I have played Pokemon and enjoy it? In fact wouldn't that lead me to biased in favor of the games? Perhaps you don't understand how biases work.
> 
> I'm completely blank on Pokemon. It was part of my childhood but I don't stroke my hard penis over nostalgia. I view it through a completely unfiltered lens. I see it for its strengths and weaknesses, and if you care to research my thoughts on the series, you'll see it acknowledges a lot of pros and cons with it. I'm not biased against the game, my knowledge of narrative tells me that the game has a bad story with bad characters and my knowledge as a gamer tells me that it breaks the flow of the game and is interrupting.
> 
> ...


You talk about the fanbase as if we are some kind of scum, then say you're a fan yourself.
Fuck off
You're not a fan of pokemon, you're a guy who liked the first gen. And thats it. You fail to comprehend the fallacies and bullshit in your opinions and clearly have no middle ground of thought.
You view it through YOUR lens, and your lens is completely different to the lens of normal people. 
Stop trying to beg pokemon fan, your not. We're a dumb fan base? Thats your opinion and my opinion is that your opinion is a load of shit. 
The only fangroup you like is your own, the ignorance club.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You talk about the fanbase as if we are some kind of scum, then say you're a fan yourself.
> Fuck off
> You're not a fan of pokemon, you're a guy who liked the first gen. And thats it. You fail to comprehend the fallacies and bullshit in your opinions and clearly have no middle ground of thought.
> You view it through YOUR lens, and your lens is completely different to the lens of normal people.
> ...


 
I never said I was a fan of Pokemon, I said I enjoyed the games.

I played every generation of games and enjoyed them all. I have criticisms but I end up enjoying the hours I put into the game.

Right now I'm just perplexed as to why you're getting massively buttmad over Pokemon.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Foxi
> wat r u doin.
> Stahp.


That,s what you wanted right. That's what you get.
I also agree with his statement.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I never said I was a fan of Pokemon, I said I enjoyed the games.
> 
> I played every generation of games and enjoyed them all. I have criticisms but I end up enjoying the hours I put into the game.
> 
> Right now I'm just perplexed as to why you're getting massively buttmad over Pokemon.


You waltz around gbatemp fucking up every thread about something you dont like, which is fucking everything.
Then you act all innocent, fuck.
If you were a normal member you'd have like a million warns with all the threads you fuck up.
You dont deserve to be staff.
I've had enough of this bullshit, anyone else with a derail record lijke yours would equal 2 bans, 1 unban and a perma ban.
Butt mad? My ass is fucking cool, leave this thread so we can talk about pokemon again, not why guilds opinion is so aweshum


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You waltz around gbatemp fucking up every thread about something you dont like, which is fucking everything.
> Then you act all innocent, fuck.


 
He's not soulx.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, this has been interesting.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> He's not soulx.


Soulx doenst do this bullshit. 
Heck, i'd want soulx on staff. Hes a much better member of this site.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You waltz around gbatemp fucking up every thread about something you dont like, which is fucking everything.
> Then you act all innocent, fuck.
> If you were a normal member you'd have like a million warns with all the threads you fuck up.
> You dont deserve to be staff.
> ...


 
I dunno, you're getting really mad.

But in all reality I have never been some massive "Pokemon hater", look thread my posts and I'll defend it to an extent. Recently I said it'd be a motivational push for me to get a 3DS system (might have been this thread actually) as well as other things.

Right now you're reasoning is just "I'm a Pokemon hater so I'm biased and don't understand" when it's rather clear I'm not.

Also this isn't really off topic or anything, we're discussing the game. Difference is you're starting to rage pretty hard and I'm trying to keep it civil. I wouldn't even say it's me "acting innocent" as much as it is me being innocent in this matter.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

You know, I haven't checked up on this thread for a while. Let me just check up an-







Oh. Oh. _Oh_...

Eh, at least it's funny.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm done with this,
I sincerely hope this thread recovers back to what it should be, but with our glorious staff member i dont see that happening.
I'm out of here.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I never said I was a fan of Pokemon, I said I enjoyed the games.
> 
> I played every generation of games and enjoyed them all. I have criticisms but I end up enjoying the hours I put into the game.
> 
> Right now I'm just perplexed as to why you're getting massively *buttmad* over Pokemon.


Massive fanboyism disease, in this case, caused by the virus P0KÉM0N. It is infectuous and has infected a great deal of pokéfans. Although very few has recovered from it's wrath (such as myself XD). The infectuous disease is still present. Once you encounter one of them and bitch about pokémon, it doesn't matter what you say, They will think they're always right.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 31, 2012)

did i already say that its going to be the EU meloetta event?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad thread! Bad derailed thread! Angry Volcano Falcon judges you.






And he is not amused.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not even derailed, it's on topic. It'd be derailed if it was about like... animal cruelty or drunk driving on New Year's Eve.

The topic is Pokemon, we talked Pokemon. Things just got a little heated.

We can resume talking about Pokemon like we were before. The only derailing really is people talking about how the thread is derailed.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's not even derailed, it's on topic. It'd be derailed if it was about like... animal cruelty or drunk driving on New Year's Eve.
> 
> The topic is Pokemon, we talked Pokemon. Things just got a little heated.
> 
> We can resume talking about Pokemon like we were before. The only derailing really is people talking about how the thread is derailed.


 
Topic title: Pokemon January 8th reveal

Topic contents: Waaah! Pokemon sucks! No, it's awesome! But blah blah blah.

I don't see much actual discussion of what the reveal might be, merely people complaining about what they don't like from various generations, like it'll make any difference to the big reveal or indeed the series as a whole. We'd all like Pokemon to be a little more the way we'd do it, but Nintendo have latched on to their current strategy and it's not likely to change any time soon. So why doesn't everyone just calm the fuck down and get back to discussing the pros and cons of each generation without it turning into a slanging match with no real value whatsoever?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 31, 2012)

To put my two cents, Pokemon Black/White's story was fine for a Pokemon game. Stories in a Pokemon game only serve to supplement the gameplay so I had no complaints regarding it.

If you're looking for some award-winning epic story, then I suggest you play a different series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Alright, discussing the pros and cons with each generation:

First gen: nothing really "pro" now since it was the first. Actually I guess that's a pro?

Second gen: Probably the best in my book, had an entire new continent, new Pokemon designs when they could still be considered "fresh" and not "shit rip off some Digimon", also 16 badges was pretty fucking cash. Also the Special split.

Third gen: I really didn't like it, I thought the Pokemon designs were kinda meh. Solid entry but nothing stood out to me.

Fourth gen: Slow battle system sucked until it was fixed with Platinum. I liked the designs more than the third gen.

Fifth: Bad story got in the way with dumb characters. Moving sprites and stuff though made the game a bit more exciting oddly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2012)

If we are going after staff for tanking pokemon related threads then Guild McCommunist should probably be almost last in that line of targets.

As for the "we are not discussing the reveal" given there is no real info the would be reveal the discussion of what could make a good pokemon game came up along with the very valid criticism that the mainline game has not really changed much and what few changes did happen had either been token or maybe even a net negative. Variously the options for "if I were fairy king of magic land this is what I would do" (it would run on kinect for reasons not well elaborated upon, I guess if we are fairy king of magic land we might be able to make kinect good though), "if Nintendo had their head screwed on right this is what I would try" (you have Mario in hundreds of styles of games but pokemon has three including TCG plus a handful of likeness lending in puzzle games and whatever pokemon snap is- even digimon branched out more) and "token efforts Nintendo really should make else they deserve a slap" (which seemed to amount to "pretty much not black and white").

Personally I can appreciate the need for tutorial style games (and, some aspects of grind aside, pokemon works well as a gentle intro to such gameplay styles) and I can appreciate the desire to play such a game rather than a complex 90 hour narrative all the time. I consider some of the ways they go about selling them to be truly cynical exercises in marketing and although that did also come up I reckon that could be saved for a different thread.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sticking with details on Meloetta's release.


----------



## VMM (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Alright, discussing the pros and cons with each generation:
> Fifth: Bad story got in the way with dumb characters. Moving sprites and stuff though made the game a bit more exciting oddly.


 
It's better having a bad story than having none. 'nuff said


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> It's better having a bad story than having none. 'nuff said


 
No, no it's not.

When you create a story for a game, you make it a focus of the game. If a game is designed with no story or a lack of a focused story, it opens up a variety of things. More streamlined gameplay is the big thing. Pokemon had that. You didn't need to really follow any story or worry about getting caught up in a cutscene on the train or jumping into the game and forgetting where you were in the plot. You picked up and played.

A lack of story, especially in Pokemon's case, means a much broader age range. Whereas a game with a complicated story will most likely be passed on by a younger audience, Pokemon is able to be understood by a younger audience and still enjoyed by an older one.

When you create a story, it becomes a focus. It can either add to the game or detract to it. When it's good, the game becomes compelling to play. When it's bad, it takes you out of the game or detracts from the experience.

I think stories are either bad/average/good or serviceable. When it's serviceable, it's not necessarily good or bad but it delivers what the game is designed for. I'll take Vanquish as a serviceable story. It gives you good action scenes and forwards you to new locations. It's also a bit hammy which kinda gives it that action movie feel.

The story from Pokemon Black felt like it cut into the main gameplay and interrupted the flow. It also took me out of it. Like it felt like it was tugging me along paths I didn't want to go because it had to. That's why I say it's a bad story. It didn't compel me or get me immersed, it did the opposite.

That being said I never said Pokemon Black is a _bad_ game, there's actually quite a bit that's good about it and my overall experience with it was positive. The story is just bad and that's a complaint I have.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> It's better having a bad story than having none. 'nuff said


 
Nope.

Seriously, the "something is better than nothing" argument always bugs the crap out of me. Nothing is better than a good storyline, but nothing is worse than a bad one. A bad storyline can completely derail a game; it ruins the pacing, distracts from other elements (like the actual gameplay itself, even), and ultimately just frustrates the player. It muddles the experience rather than enriching it.

I mean, are the Super Mario Bros. games any less classics because they had basically no storylines whatsoever? Would some cliche-ridden script somehow improve the experience? Are the modern Sonic games any better for having awful, cringe-worthy narratives?* Does their presence somehow make the games easier to bear?

And believe me, I'm a huge propenent of games being a powerful story-telling medium, and I'd argue that video games can rival literature and film at their best. And, sure, while a complete lack of a storyline can be somewhat of a missed opportunity, I'll take that over wading through a boring, tedious slog any day.

*Before the inevitable backlash - I'm speaking generally with stuff like Shadow the Hedgehog and Sonic 2006 in mind. If you think that some other recent title has a good storyline, great, I'm happy for you, but that's not the point here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> It's better having a bad story than having none. 'nuff said



I would have to disagree- having a story crowbarred into a gameplay style has ruined several instances of otherwise good implementations of that gameplay style as well as other types of games that do well without it*.

There is also a difference between no story, a framing device and a minimalist story.

*I would say Tetris but I would have bawled my eyes out had they did a gotcha for the guy or the dinosaur in the animations on NES Tetris 2.


----------



## VMM (Dec 31, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Nope.
> 
> Seriously, the "something is better than nothing" argument always bugs the crap out of me. Nothing is better than a good storyline, but nothing is worse than a bad one. A bad storyline can completely derail a game; it ruins the pacing, distracts from other elements (like the actual gameplay itself, even), and ultimately just frustrates the player. It muddles the experience rather than enriching it.
> 
> ...


 
Sonic is a frenetic high-speed sidescroller, this kind of game does not need a good story, but a good story can be good to the franchise if well done, and appropriate for the game, and it's audience.

The majority of RPGs have good and deep stories, Pokemon is obviously an RPG, but the lack of any story at all, and the lack of innovation in many aspects, makes it look like rehash at every new game.
I don't ever remember of Pokémon franchise been innovative, aside from it's first game.

Having an story, maybe a bad one, is a good thing because, first, it shows the intention of innovating the franchise in one of the points it should be strong,
and second, it shows the intention of giving a deeper story to pokémon franchise.

This story may be not that good, but over the time, we would receive a good pokémon, with a deep and interesting story.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> Sonic is a frenetic high-speed sidescroller, this kind of game does not need a good story, but a good story can be good to the franchise if well done, and appropriate for the game, and it's audience.
> 
> The majority of RPGs have good and deep stories, Pokemon is obviously an RPG, but the lack of any story at all, and the lack of innovation in many aspects, makes it look like rehash at every new game.
> I don't ever remember of Pokémon franchise been innovative, aside from it's first game.
> ...


Dude when three of the most level headed members disagree with you, you know something is wrong.
A bad story is better than nothing? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM said:


> Sonic is a frenetic high-speed sidescroller, this kind of game does not need a good story, but a good story can be good to the franchise if well done, and appropriate for the game, and it's audience.
> 
> The majority of RPGs have good and deep stories, Pokemon is obviously an RPG, but the lack of any story at all, and the lack of innovation in many aspects, makes it look like rehash at every new game.
> I don't ever remember of Pokémon franchise been innovative, aside from it's first game.
> ...


 
But in the case of Sonic, a bad story really detracts from the game. The story in Sonic is just cringe-worthy bad. I shouldn't cringe at my Sonic games.

The issue with Pokemon is that the environment it has made doesn't really help service a deep plot. It's supposed to be light and fluffy. Anything really deep would be a joke. I can see lack of innovation being a valid complaint but for Pokemon, story doesn't feel like the right direction to innovate.


----------



## VMM (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But in the case of Sonic, a bad story really detracts from the game. The story in Sonic is just cringe-worthy bad. I shouldn't cringe at my Sonic games.
> 
> The issue with Pokemon is that the environment it has made doesn't really help service a deep plot. It's supposed to be light and fluffy. Anything really deep would be a joke. I can see lack of innovation being a valid complaint but for Pokemon, story doesn't feel like the right direction to innovate.


 
These Sonic games are lost cases,
when you see Sonic turning into a Warewolf, using guns, and shit like this, you know these game are nothing but a waste of time.

About Pokémon, this would be challenging, but not impossible;
creating a deep and interesting story, that can be used for child and mature audiences.
This is something unexpected, but that could bring new life to pokémon games.

Story is the last thing I would worry about for Pokémon,
I think they need to work on many other things like using a completely 3D engine,
making good graphics, a little bit of changes in the metagame, focus on creating interesting and unique pokémon, that have a good appearence(not some shits like garbodor, kriketune and Vaniluxe) etc.

But it looks like gamefreak is trying to create a story to Pokémon, and if that's really their intention now,
so it rather be good.


----------



## mike39201 (Dec 31, 2012)

The 3ds needs more pokemon games.
All we have is Pokemon Rumble Blast, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity
I vote for 3rd gen remakes, pokemon snap (The 3ds has cameras and would be great for it judging by the tech used for aiming in Oot and face raiders) or a new stadium type game


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

VMM, I think you're misunderstanding us. It's not that we don't want good stories - we just acknowledge that, hey, not every game necessarily needs them, and if the choice is between a bad story and no story at all, the latter option is preferable.

Innovation and experimentation are nice, but it's worth keeping in mind that not every innovation or experiment pans out - adding in a poorly thought out, poorly conveyed narrative for the sake of "shaking things up" benefits nobody.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Off-Topic: Since when Sonic games can have a good story? The only storyline that I've find at least enjoyable was Sonic and The Secret Rings. Sonic 06 was being too serious that it didn't make the plot go anywhere, just downwards by the end of the story.

On-Topic: Why do you suspect a story from a PKMN game?! Poke'mon is a RPG with generic characters and gameplay. The plot inside the game will never evolve further from 'go stop team *insert bad guy organization here*'. The only thing poke'mon has it going is the side-quests like in LeafGreen and etc. For a poke'mon game to have a decent storyline will require the attention span of 10 year-olds to care about the main character rather than stopping team enigma. The point is what sells the franchise more? Story or Gameplay?


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 1, 2013)

They better remake Pokemon red, blue, and yellow on the 3ds and ds! Or, a completely new game with new and old Pokemon!


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2013)

I think B/W's story was okay. If you add to it yourself, and try to take a deeper look at the plot, you can make your own ideas to better the story, and flesh it out. At least, that's what I did.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Nintendo needs to figure out who their target audience is. If they are going to keep making the Pokemon games for little kids that don't give a crap about the story, then don't try to fit in a story. If they are going to target it to an older audience that still gets a kick out of these games, then put in a well made story. Right now they are trying to attract both audiences and the elements are clashing against each other. Honestly, I think it would be great if for generation six (if there is a generation six) they made one of the games without a story for the younger audience, and the second with a story for the older audience.

The only good stories I can think of for Pokemon were the movies_ Mewtwo Strikes Back_ and Pokemon: _The Movie 2000. _The semi-story they made for Gold/Silver/Crystal were pretty decent. They should get back to how things were in those games and stop with where they are going with the current ones. I could barely stand playing through Black/White because they stop you at pretty much every route and city you enter to try and progress something which takes quite a bit of time out of the actual playing. In Black/White 2 they fixed this a lot, especially by severely cutting back on the rival battles. In Black/White the rival battles were way too tedious.

I'd also just like to say that although the third generation is my favourite, I can't deny that the second generation was a lot better in many aspects.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

@Castiel: The 2nd generation didn't involve with legendary Pokemon now did it? The plot in that generation was Team Rocket was using radio waves to cause a certain PKMN to evolve prematurely in the lake of rage. That plot wasn't childish but not that serious to lose that edge of respect for the organization itself. That's where you stop them then find out that Team Rocket just took over the radio station in Goldenrod City. That right there made any PKMN fan feel like this getting serious! What made it a huge lackluster was the PKMN that Team Rocket were using! level 30ish zubat?! Level 32 ekans?! That whole sense of intensity fell backwards when you've realized that your fully evolved starter can sweep through the whole organization with little effort.

On-Topic: I want Nintendo to make Team whatever a legit threat again. I want them to be having PKMN that will make the player be lack 'Holy Crap, a level 44 Milotic!' or 'a level 39 Absol!?'. The admins and elites will be having sweepers or tanks before you can defeat them! Which won't be easy and can make the player feel like he rushed through the game without training properly. Then again those children who play PKMN will be complaining the difficulty spike if that was to happen.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> @Castiel: The 2nd generation didn't involve with legendary Pokemon now did it?


What?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Castiel said:


> What?



What do you mean 'what?'. The 2nd Generation PKMN main plot didn't involve with legendary poke'mon until after you have beaten the elite four. That goes with the 1st Generation also.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> What do you mean 'what?'. The 2nd Generation PKMN main plot didn't involve with legendary poke'mon until after you have beaten the elite four. That goes with the 1st Generation also.


I meant "What?" as in I didn't understand what you meant, and that I didn't even mention anything about legendary's in my post so I don't know why you brought them up :/


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 1, 2013)

delete


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I meant "What?" as in I didn't understand what you meant, and that I didn't even mention anything about legendary's in my post so I don't know why you brought them up :/



I put the legendary PKMN in my post to continue with the discussion about the issue how each Generation from III till now you're forced to fight the legendary pokemon in order to advance the plot throughout the game which is stupid. It just basically on-rail event that must happen no matter what you do! To me it just builds a meaningless point about how special legendary PKMN are.

*Delete*.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> @gamefan5: Before PKMN Crystal, was you forced to fight any of the legendary dogs? No. You just went inside the Tin/Burnt Tower to find them and they ran away from you. The plot still continued from there.


Forget it. in fact I don't recall the legendaries being involved in plots until gen 3. 
I misread that post.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I put the legendary PKMN in my post to continue with the discussion about the issue how each Generation from III till now you're forced to fight the legendary pokemon in order to advance the plot throughout the game which is stupid. It just basically on-rail event that must happen no matter what you do! To me it just builds a meaningless point about how special legendary PKMN are.


Ah ha. Sorry, that was my bad as I misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 1, 2013)

I Think the announcement will be the 6th gen games
In full 3D Graphics on the 3DS Like the new Mystery Dungeon Graphics Simply fucking awesome
Maybe with the abillity to have your Pokemon Follow you around


----------



## Latiken (Jan 1, 2013)

I honestly believe that if it is a new main series game, it would be on the 3DS. When have you ever seen a main series game in a home console. If the new game is for the wii u, then it's a spin off. 

Lol, since this thread has turned into "What generation is better?" My favorite generation is probably Gen3. I loved the starters and basically all the other Pokemon. Indeed my favorite Pokemon is Blaziken. 
Now, as for my second favorite Gen or, more like remake, are HeartGold and SoulSilver. I don't understand why the games that would follow didn't include the kick ass features that HG/SS brought in. Well not brought in but more like remade. I mean why didn't they have the whole Pokemon follow you thing in Black/White? Damn it.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2013)

Latiken said:


> I honestly believe that if it is a new main series game, it would be on the 3DS. When have you ever seen a main series game in a home console. If the new game is for the wii u, then it's a spin off.
> 
> Lol, since this thread has turned into "What generation is better?" My favorite generation is probably Gen3. I loved the starters and basically all the other Pokemon. Indeed my favorite Pokemon is Blaziken.
> Now, as for my second favorite Gen or, more like remake, are HeartGold and SoulSilver. I don't understand why the games that would follow didn't include the kick ass features that HG/SS brought in. Well not brought in but more like remade. I mean why didn't they have the whole Pokemon follow you thing in Black/White? Damn it.]



The features were different because the games were developed at drastically different times. HGSS features were being thought of around the time Platinum came out. However BW features were developed directly RIGHT after Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## VMM (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Off-Topic: Since when Sonic games can have a good story? The only storyline that I've find at least enjoyable was Sonic and The Secret Rings. Sonic 06 was being too serious that it didn't make the plot go anywhere, just downwards by the end of the story.
> 
> On-Topic: Why do you suspect a story from a PKMN game?! Poke'mon is a RPG with generic characters and gameplay. The plot inside the game will never evolve further from 'go stop team *insert bad guy organization here*'. The only thing poke'mon has it going is the side-quests like in LeafGreen and etc. For a poke'mon game to have a decent storyline will require the attention span of 10 year-olds to care about the main character rather than stopping team enigma. The point is what sells the franchise more? Story or Gameplay?


 





There is nothing that hinder both.
I'm not asking for the best story ever, but a good and descent story isn't that much of trouble to make.
Pokémon gameplay haven't changed much since it's start.
Metagame has been good, and no matter what change you make on it, it will not be a big change in gameplay.
Pokémon would need something bigger, that would come with another aspect.
It could stop using sprites, and start using 3D models, which could leave a gameplay change.
It could change story, and focus on a deeper goal, instead of getting 8 badges and beat the league.

If Nintendo ever wants to get this to next level, it need to explore unused elements.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

@VMM: Nintendo is not best known for letting the players test out their ideas just to see how they will react. Nintendo keeps the genre as straight forward as possible. When they want something change, they make sure the basic structure of *insert game here* doesn't change beyond the flow of the plot over gameplay. Or in this case, the main character's role won't ruin the whole aspect of the storyline. The gameplay wise itself will still remain intact as long as it please the fans. 

I personally believe after Generation II, someone told Nintendo that it will be awesome to make a PKMN game that will focus around the main character stopping the legendary Pokemon from causing destruction to that particular region. When Ruby/Shappire came out, the storyline focuses on you going on your adventure while getting to a certain part in the game to fight against the legendary pkmn because it was making a fuss to that entire region! Somehow after you have done that, you can continue on with your journey to get all the badges. I have no idea who given Nintendo that idea but it just causes lazy story-telling because from Gen. 4 till now, it's the same old event. Stop the Legendary pokemon from being evil, destructive, or whatever. Legendary Pokemon to me is now a joke!


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 1, 2013)

I want a legendary pokemon that is genuinely legendary. You hear all about it the whole game then when you get there it doesn't exist. And for Game Freak to leave a half made scrap of code in there so people think they have found it.


----------



## VinvinMario (Jan 1, 2013)

Pokemon is the shittiest game ever!!!!!1!!!1111ONEONE

Also,

Guild McCommunist Rocks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2013)

VinvinMario said:


> Pokemon is the shittiest game ever!!!!!1!!!1111ONEONE
> 
> Also,
> 
> Guild McCommunist Rocks!


go troll somewhere else


----------



## pasc (Jan 1, 2013)

I swear if they make it 2D again...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2013)

Actually Guild has said he plays pokemon as a guilty pleasure.

So yeah, "lurk moar", to use the troll language...


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 1, 2013)

Pokemon is a game more focused on multiplayer than the single player, that why it emphasizes with things like "trade pokemon with many people", "battle with your friends" and all that stuff. That is why the story is considered "weak". Well, it just my opinion, though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Actually Guild has said he plays pokemon as a guilty pleasure.
> 
> So yeah, "lurk moar", to use the troll language...


 
Fuck off, doing research in this forum is not appreciated.

Don't you dare enter a thread with actual facts again. Idiot.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's finally a Gen 3 remake which I honestly don't mind.... I'm very much looking forward to it if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

This topic has now become a free-for-all.

Edit: Nintendo can always be open-minded as long as it doesn't ruin the formula of the actual gameplay.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2013)

All this hype, and I'm almost sure it'll be another Gamestop/WiFi event. There was a big commotion over the same thing a few months ago, and guess what? Just a Zoroark (Or something similar) being distributed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2013)

I do hope the announce a R/S remake. They were always the ones In enjoyed the most out of all all the Pokemon games


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> This topic has now become a free-for-all.
> 
> Edit: Nintendo can always be open-minded as long as it doesn't ruin the formula of the actual gameplay.


 
It's the formula that actually needs to be changed though.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It's the formula that actually needs to be changed though.


Now this intrigues me. If you were Nintendo, how would you change it? XD


----------



## heartgold (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol the battle system is perfect. What do you want, a Pokemon brawler?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 1, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Anything short of a MASSIVE 3DS game is absolutely unacceptable. I expect MAJOR updates to the formula, all new areas PLUS the possibility of revisiting at least one older region, a story with some actual drama to it instead of the usual 'collect 8 badges and save the world on the side' bollocks, decent length, new pokemon that had some real effort put into the design process PLUS the ability to catch all previous pokemon, including all legendaries and 'mythical' pokemon like Mew, a HUGE improvement to the graphics 'cause they're getting pretty bloody old, *the pokemon make noises OTHER than those crappy cries* from back on the original Gameboy because they have NOT aged well, and perhaps even some sort of multiplayer campaign if there's time to work it in.
> 
> This of course will never happen, and if it did, we would take it as one of the signs of the Apocalypse. BUT I CAN DREAM, DAMN IT!


 

how about they actually say their names like in the anime the game cries now are SHIT

BTW on that note Sawk sounds like Bruce Lee


----------



## ShawnBurress (Jan 1, 2013)

no


duffmmann said:


> I will be extremely disappointed if its a Ruby/Sapphire remake. Stop the remakes with the Advance generation. I get and completely support Red/Blue/Green and Gold/Silver being remade because the GB/GBC pokemon games weren't as pretty as the GBA and DS pokemon games. The remakes however should stop there, lets be honest, Ruby and Sapphire look on par with Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. There's a little less polish, but all in all those 2 generations were quite similar graphic wise. So to me, if you were to remake Ruby and Sapphire, you might as well remake Diamond and Pearl and thats just ridiculous. Plus, Red and Blue/Green were remade for the GBA, if Ruby and Sapphire do get remakes, does that mean we should get ANOTHER remake of Red and Blue/Green?! A line needs to be drawn on remakes, and I draw the line at the GBA generation.
> 
> However, if Nintendo wanted to one day add GBA games to the VC to everybody, not just ambassadors, then I'd be all for Ruby/Sapphire getting released on the 3DS VC, they could probably even add some sort of feature to migrate pokemon from the VC games to future new Pokemon releases for the 3DS.
> 
> ...


no they won't remake fire red/leaf green because the controls were hard & the music was annoying. There are so many hacks based on this I lost count.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

ShawnBurress said:


> the controls were hard


 
wut.


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> @VMM: Nintendo is not best known for letting the players test out their ideas just to see how they will react. Nintendo keeps the genre as straight forward as possible. When they want something change, they make sure the basic structure of *insert game here* doesn't change beyond the flow of the plot over gameplay. Or in this case, the main character's role won't ruin the whole aspect of the storyline. The gameplay wise itself will still remain intact as long as it please the fans.
> 
> I personally believe after Generation II, someone told Nintendo that it will be awesome to make a PKMN game that will focus around the main character stopping the legendary Pokemon from causing destruction to that particular region. When Ruby/Shappire came out, the storyline focuses on you going on your adventure while getting to a certain part in the game to fight against the legendary pkmn because it was making a fuss to that entire region! Somehow after you have done that, you can continue on with your journey to get all the badges. I have no idea who given Nintendo that idea but it just causes lazy story-telling because from Gen. 4 till now, it's the same old event. Stop the Legendary pokemon from being evil, destructive, or whatever. Legendary Pokemon to me is now a joke!


 

I'm not saying Nintendo would do this.
To say the truth, I believe Nintendo would only change this reharshed formula once their sells reduce.
Nintendo is very conservative, and always act this way: Why fix what ain't broken

For me this is a problem, cause the game is outdated, and once the public stop buying their product, they'll have to take too much risks to get back to the sells they expect.

But that's not what I'm questioning here.
I'm showing my opinion from what would be better to the franchise,
and I believe that's what me, Guildo, Fast and Gahars are discussing.



The Catboy said:


> I do hope the announce a R/S remake. They were always the ones In enjoyed the most out of all all the Pokemon games


 
I think it would be better having a 6th gen game exploring the true power of 3DS and after that they release a R/S/E remake using the potential of 3DS, and many things consolidated on 6th gen.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

ShawnBurress said:


> no
> 
> no they won't remake fire red/leaf green because the controls were hard


press X to win


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> I think it would be better having a 6th gen game exploring the true power of 3DS and after that they release a R/S/E remake using the potential of 3DS, and many things consolidated on 6th gen.


It seems a bit early to make a 6th generation already. I think they should start making more spin-off games for Generation 5 first, they really haven't done as much with Gen 5 as they did with previous generations.


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> It seems a bit early to make a 6th generation already. I think they should start making more spin-off games for Generation 5 first, they really haven't done as much with Gen 5 as they did with previous generations.


 
If I'm not mistaken, Nintendo have already said Gen V would be the shortest.
Also, Black and White were released 2010, If there was an announce of 6th gen Pokémon game for the next year,
we'd have the cycle of 4 years.
But even if it was an announce of a Pokémon game for this year, it would be expected according to Nintendo declaration


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Nintendo have already said Gen V would be the shortest.
> Also, Black and White were released 2010, If there was an announce of 6th gen Pokémon game for the next year,
> we'd have the cycle of 4 years.
> But even if it was an announce of a Pokémon game for this year, it would be expected according to Nintendo declaration


I do agree an announcement would work for their 4 year cycle.
I am now rather interested to see what direction they will make with Gen 6, hopefully the pokemon will look better than Gen 5.


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I do agree an announcement would work for their 4 year cycle.
> I am now rather interested to see what direction they will make with Gen 6, hopefully the pokemon will look better than Gen 5.


 

Well, when you have a gear pokémon, a ice cream pokémon and one that is literally a piece of trash,
I can't see how this could go even worse.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> Well, when you have a gear pokémon, a ice cream pokémon and one that is literally a piece of trash,
> I can't see how this could go even worse.


A pokemon that is actually inspired from feces?


----------



## Treeko (Jan 2, 2013)

Hoping its something big enough to give me the bone rush


----------



## Treeko (Jan 2, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> A pokemon that is actually inspired from feces?


This is innovation at its finest


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Treeko said:


> This is innovation at its finest


I can see it now: a three stage evolution.

Poopy (Pun on poop and tiny)
Poopodor (Pun on poop and odor)
Pooposaur. (Pun on poop and dinosaur)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to see a remake of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald like they did with Gold/Silver.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 2, 2013)

To make the PKMN franchise better?! Go back to the formula from PKMN generation I and II before they made the storyline revolve around the legendary PKMN! Also make Team whatever a threat again, please stop giving the grunts generic Pokemon.

Edit: Generation III introduce the plot of stopping groudon or that fish legendary from ending the world. You battle it and capture it. Generation IV made that worse because you have to go through a mountain and battle Team Galactic again then battle against the legendary PKMN.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> Well, when you have a gear pokémon, a ice cream pokémon and one that is literally a piece of trash,
> I can't see how this could go even worse.


 
when you look into Pokemon yo cant expect it to work the same as our universe the culture and events are base on pokemon

the ice cream Pokemon works because in the Pokemon universe is not base on ice cream the humans there copy him instead and base ice cream around him

same for the gear Pokemon humans there got the idea for gears from him  so when i see this type of Pokemon i don't really care


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

VinvinMario said:


> What makes you think I am trolling?
> 
> Butthurt much?
> 
> ...


This is the prime example why I hate humans. Why don't you get your own opinion? Just because you like one series you hate all others. (I'm looking at you COD fans!). Go hate on other games and leave Pokemon the fuck alone. Actually, leave everything alone.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> This is the prime example why* I hate humans.* Why don't you get your own opinion? Just because you like one series you hate all others. (I'm looking at you COD fans!). Go hate on other games and leave Pokemon the fuck alone. Actually, leave everything alone.


The way you type, it's as if you weren't human yourself.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

ShawnBurress said:


> no
> 
> no they won't remake fire red/leaf green because the controls were hard & the music was annoying. There are so many hacks based on this I lost count.


WTF, how are the controls hard at all. You walk around with the dpad and click the A button when in front of a stranger. I swear, even my aunt got the gist of it in 5 minutes and was beating Soul Silver before I even got my hands on it. And in my opinion the music is what I look forward to the most.



gamefan5 said:


> The way you type, it's as if you weren't human yourself.


Haha, I'm viewing this on my iPhone so it's not gonna be perfect. Plus, if I don't type humanly, than I don't hate myself. Get it?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> This is the prime example why I hate humans.


 
This, of all things, spurs you into misanthropy and self-loathing?

Murder, rape, greed, those are all fine and dandy I guess - but _this_ is the step too far. Alright, gotcha.



Latiken said:


> Why don't you get your own opinion? Just because you like one series you hate all others. (I'm looking at you COD fans!).


 
Do people actually do this? I mean, besides poorly-conceived straw men, of course.

Also, wow, what a completely fresh dig at Call of Duty fans. You're totally a cool and edgy guy, man. Hardcore, all the way!



Latiken said:


> Go hate on other games and leave Pokemon the fuck alone. Actually, leave everything alone.


 
When your final statement is basically cribbed from Chris Crocker, I think something has gone very wrong.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2013)

VinvinMario said:


> What makes you think I am trolling?
> 
> Butthurt much?
> 
> ...


 
Such a wikifriend.

Also,


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 2, 2013)

ITT a few people talk about Pokemon's flaws and suddenly everyone gets butthurt.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2013)

Well Gen V fixed a lot of what I found annoying in general (especially the TM limited use crap)... I wouldn't complain about an R/S/E remake as they'd still be fun and they' likely make the world map beautiful and junk, but I'd prefer something else new.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT a few people talk about Pokemon's flaws and suddenly everyone gets butthurt.


Because god forbids we talk shit about pokémon. If you do, you have commited a sin.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

@Gahars
Haha, it's amazing how you can take something like that and make it funny. 

@Others
It's not that I get butthurt, it just gets on my nerves when one person expresses their opinion, and dashes out all others. This pretty goes for every series or anything else.


----------



## VinvinMario (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> This is the prime example why I hate humans. Why don't you get your own opinion? Just because you like one series you hate all others. (I'm looking at you COD fans!). Go hate on other games and leave Pokemon the fuck alone. Actually, leave everything alone.


 
Don't hate on humans bro, I was kidding. Damn you made me post again in here!

In all seriousness. we are all individuals with individual tastes, mind, views, upbringing, culture. I could go on. It's what makes us different from others.

You like a game, I love that game. You dislike a game I love that game too. You like a game, I don't like it as much.

There is so much to choose from according to our tastes.

My posts were sarcastic in a way to mock Guild McCommunist and his clan of his forum besties. They almost remind me of the bad dudes in my neighbourhood who would extort money from other kids who used to play sports in a playground.

I don't like a game, I won't go on to rub it all over your face, that's not me. I leave that job for Guild McCommunist.

Seriously though, don't be hating on humans over video games, not worth it.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 2, 2013)

VinvinMario said:


> Seriously though, don't be hating on humans over video games, not worth it.


That's not the only reason though...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2013)

Latiken said:


> @Others
> It's not that I get butthurt, it just gets on my nerves when one persons expresses their opinion, and dashes out all others. This pretty goes for every series or anything else.



For most things I can be bothered to form an opinion on it is usually the end result of reasoning with the evidence available and as such any opinions that are not my own are quite free to be dismissed for being wrong. The trick is being able to justify this and even better being able to see where your opinion was formed from faulty evidence or an incomplete picture and adjusting accordingly. Given terms like forum for discussion have probably existed for longer than the modern world has known about electricity this would be an example of a great place to test your opinions against those of others.

So far we have had examples of those that have no clue how this process works (either by not doing the process or having no idea about the underlying logic) and those that have taken this to heart (though among those might be those lacking in evidence and those that have a solid platform for everything).


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> when you look into Pokemon yo cant expect it to work the same as our universe the culture and events are base on pokemon
> 
> the ice cream Pokemon works because in the Pokemon universe is not base on ice cream the humans there copy him instead and base ice cream around him
> 
> same for the gear Pokemon humans there got the idea for gears from him so when i see this type of Pokemon i don't really care


 
That may be true, but it is still true that they were based in real life gear, ice-cream and trash.
Aside that Klink and Vanilite evolutions look more of the same.

For me, this is not right, they don't even look like Pokémons.
With all the amazing and exotic animals we have in this world,
they could create much better pokémons than these.

I preffer that they take 8 years to build a good game, with interesting creatures,
than releasing the game incomplete with some shitty pokémons
(Which is the case of Pokémon Black and White).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 2, 2013)

What the bloody fuck happened here? Remember when this thread was about Pokemon and thoughts about what the next one was gonna be? 

If you don't like pokemon then fine, firmly place your ass in a different thread. Its one thread about pokemon, you can all get the hell over it. 


As for me, I'd rather they not move away from sprite based games, the 3d ones are nice and all but they don't quite feel like Pokemon to me.

Oh and about the trash and gear pokemon, remember in gen 1 when one of the Pokemon was a snake thats name was snake backwards? Or muk who was just a pile of poisonous shit? They've never been terribly original and actually from a story perspective Pokemon based on gears and trash make sense given the recent urbanization in pokemon games, as the cities grow and take land away from the pokemon the pokemon must grow to adapt.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> If you don't like pokemon then fine, firmly place your ass in a different thread. Its one thread about pokemon, you can all get the hell over it.



That seems somewhat against the purpose of discussion in general- I would agree if you consider the gameplay style to be irredeemable this might not be the best place to discuss it (though I am certainly willing to hear about your theory that say if you fused pokemon RPG with a roguelike it would be awesome) but there is plenty of room to discuss aspects of various things as indeed seems to be happening. For my part pokemon bores me senseless and has done for a long while, these days the only emotional reaction it causes is a feeling of dread as I get to play a part in keeping places like this running when the signal to noise ratio gets a bit skewed as a result of an impending flood of pokefiends. However back on the GBA (in some cases with the franchises going back further) though there were many "pokemon clones" which I enjoyed considerably more (demi kids, medabots and robopon to name a few) so I can the style has potential but for my money pokemon misses in execution which is pretty tragic for as far as entertainment goes a waste of potential is far worse to me than something never likely to be good failing to be good.


----------



## Arras (Jan 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That seems somewhat against the purpose of discussion in general- I would agree if you consider the gameplay style to be irredeemable this might not be the best place to discuss it (though I am certainly willing to hear about your theory that say if you fused pokemon RPG with a roguelike it would be awesome) but there is plenty of room to discuss aspects of various things as indeed seems to be happening. For my part pokemon bores me senseless and has done for a long while, these days the only emotional reaction it causes is a feeling of dread as I get to play a part in keeping places like this running when the signal to noise ratio gets a bit skewed as a result of an impending flood of pokefiends. However back on the GBA (in some cases with the franchises going back further) though there were many "pokemon clones" which I enjoyed considerably more (demi kids, medabots and robopon to name a few) so I can the style has potential but for my money pokemon misses in execution which is pretty tragic for as far as entertainment goes a waste of potential is far worse to me than something never likely to be good failing to be good.


Pokemon + Roguelike = a slightly harder Mystery Dungeon which is indeed awesome. Also the GBA Medabots RPG is awesome as well, never played demi kids and robopon.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That seems somewhat against the purpose of discussion in general- I would agree if you consider the gameplay style to be irredeemable this might not be the best place to discuss it (though I am certainly willing to hear about your theory that say if you fused pokemon RPG with a roguelike it would be awesome) but there is plenty of room to discuss aspects of various things as indeed seems to be happening. For my part pokemon bores me senseless and has done for a long while, these days the only emotional reaction it causes is a feeling of dread as I get to play a part in keeping places like this running when the signal to noise ratio gets a bit skewed as a result of an impending flood of pokefiends. However back on the GBA (in some cases with the franchises going back further) though there were many "pokemon clones" which I enjoyed considerably more (demi kids, medabots and robopon to name a few) so I can the style has potential but for my money pokemon misses in execution which is pretty tragic for as far as entertainment goes a waste of potential is far worse to me than something never likely to be good failing to be good.



Yea sorry that was a bit harshly worded on my part, It just seems like people are hating Pokemon for the sake of hating Pokemon. It also seems people are throwing around the words "Troll" and "Butthurt" too much. I just wish it could be a intelligent conversation rather then a pissing contest full of people trying to make more noise. 

As for my thoughts on Pokemon, I like and still regularly buy the games but I recently find myself torn between being afraid of seeing them change and being bored of the monotony of having them stay the same. Its like an old friend when you're growing up, you want him to stay the same, but you know in the back of your head that he has to grow up and become "less fun" some day. Part of me wants Pokemon to stay the way it did when I was little playing red and blue, and part of me wants to see it evolve so that I can once again play it for reasons other then sheer commitment to the series.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I would like to see a remake of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald like they did with Gold/Silver.


dat sig.
dat Snorlax.
dat skarmory.
So much win, in so little space.

As for the OP: Meloetta, we welcome you.
I would kill for an RSE remake, though :x


----------



## heartgold (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you guys wish to see a major change in the battle formual in 6th gen. I can't think of anything, but I do hope they advance it further and that's what excites me. Like how they introduce a major change in diamond/pear bringing in the physical/special mix split. So some special attacks became physical and vice versa. For instance firepunch was special attack in gen 1-3, it went on to be physical from 4th gen on. Gengar lost all three of it's element punches due to a weak physical attack base.

A new handheld, start with a new gen and bring fresh changes into the series.


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Do you guys wish to see a major change in the battle formual in 6th gen. I can't think of anything, but I do hope they advance it further and that's what excites me. Like how they introduce a major change in diamond/pear bringing in the physical/special mix split. So some special attacks became physical and vice versa. For instance firepunch was special attack in gen 1-3, it went on to be physical from 4th gen on. Gengar lost all three of it's element punches due to a weak physical attack base.
> 
> A new handheld, start with a new gen and bring fresh changes into the series.


 
Well, I remember reading interesting rumours about 6th gen Pokémon.

A new type would be introduced (such as steel and dark on 2nd gen)
The game would stop using sprites and start using 3D models
There would be less new pokémons, but there would be many evolutions and pre-evolutions of old pokémons
Said that, I think it would be very interesting a Light type. 
All the healers could become that type, and some others like Cleffary, Mew, Minchino etc
Moves like recover, swift, protect, flash and barrier could become light type.
Light moves could become super-effective on Dark type, and vice-versa
Light moves could become super-effective on Ghost Pokemons, and Ghost moves shouldn't affect Light Pokémons 
Poison moves should be super-effective on Light Pokémons, but Light moves should be normal on Poison Pokémons.

That way, they could add a significant type, that would change a lot the metagame, and make it even more balanced.

Also I'd love to see Pinsir, Lucario, Jellycent, Smeargle ,Houndoom, Bisharp, Corsola, Scrafty, Donphan and Jynx evolutions.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2013)

ShawnBurress said:


> no
> 
> no they won't remake fire red/leaf green* because the controls were hard* & the music was annoying. There are so many hacks based on this I lost count.


 
Because mashing "A" was so difficult...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 2, 2013)

psycho is light type in Japanese, snit it?
I'd like a new type too, but make it something more interesting. viral maybe or artificial. porygon really is much to cool to be a damn normal type.


also, I'd like to see a revision to the critical hit calculation. its a joke how i spent 3 black/white games getting about 10 criticals (most of them while trying to weaken a legendary) in total from my attacks, and being hit by a critical basically every two battles.

also, gym leader using heals. fuck that


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> *psycho is light type in Japanese, isn't it?*
> I'd like a new type too, but make it something more interesting. viral maybe or artificial. porygon really is much to cool to be a damn normal type.
> 
> 
> ...


What's Psycho? Do you mean Psychic type?
In Japanese it's Esper type.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 2, 2013)

oh well. I wouldn't like a light time either way xD

also yes, I meant psychic; in Germany the type is called Psycho


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> oh well. I wouldn't like a light time either way xD
> 
> also yes, I meant psychic; in Germany the type is called Psycho


 
In english, it's a short-term for psychopath


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Jan 2, 2013)

Gold and Silver were not for the GBC they were for the GB... Crystal was the only game that was built for the Gameboy Color


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 2, 2013)

VMM said:


> In english, it's a short-term for psychopath


 
same as in Germany. but I guess, using 'Psychisch' would have been too long to use back in red and blue


----------



## VMM (Jan 2, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Gold and Silver were not for the GBC they were for the GB... Crystal was the only game that was built for the Gameboy Color


 
I'd consider they as gbc games, with gb retro-compability


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Jan 3, 2013)

Still they worked on Gameboy which means you didn't have to own a Gameboy Color


----------



## VMM (Jan 3, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Still they worked on Gameboy which means you didn't have to own a Gameboy Color


They're cross platform, like Pokémon B/W/B2/W2.

But considering they had the elementary feature that differenciate a GB from a GBC,
that is color, I can't see how this is a GB title.

If I'm not mistaken, the Korean versions of Gold and Silver did not run on GB.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Gold and Silver were not for the GBC they were for the GB... Crystal was the only game that was built for the Gameboy Color


They were for the GBC, and just had backwards-compatibility with the GB.

Except for the Korean version, because the font took up so much damn room (as VMM pointed out).
http://tcrf.net/Pokemon_Gold#Korean_Version


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 3, 2013)

> They were for the GBC, and just had backwards-compatibility with the GB.


 
Gold and silver were indeed for gbc and had compatibilty on a normal gameboy but then in B/W Colors


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 3, 2013)

A new type of Pokemon will be interesting however, it will be amusing to battle a Team Rocket grunt that uses a new type of move sets for the 'Light' type PKMN. I believe Nintendo has something in store for their loyal PKMN fans. That particular thing I don't know what it may be.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 3, 2013)

Whatever it is, I am not a fan of the Gen I and II style. I think I'm one of the only few who prefer Pokemon to have a decent storyline. I prefer something like Gen III and IV. Gen V was just too complicated for a pokemon game. 

I am definitely looking forward to a RS remake, no matter for DS or 3DS.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 3, 2013)

VMM said:


> Well, I remember reading interesting rumours about 6th gen Pokémon.
> 
> A new type would be introduced (such as steel and dark on 2nd gen)
> The game would stop using sprites and start using 3D models
> ...



I believe you have read this, haven't you?

_– Mainline 3DS Pokemon game needs roughly two more years before it’s released. Uses a full 3D engine and will have a story dealing with a world wide crisis. A new Pokemon type will be introduced (has not been done since Gold and Silver) and while not as many new Pokemon as in past gens older Pokemon will get new abilities and forms. Will maximize the Nintendo 3DS use of 3D, StreetPass and online connectivity._

Source: http://dualpixels.com/2012/11/29/ru...y-hardware-and-third-party-softwear-next-gen/


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 3, 2013)

The 5th Gen story line felt like it was meant for their movies, in my opinion. A lot of drama, more over the top objects and themes being used than in the TV plots, and an overall stronger sense of violence and anger than seen in the anime.

But I am SO ready for a 6th Gen game, I like seeing what they will come up with in terms of Pokemon and their origins and the region and the geography and backstory to it. I hope we get more sidetracking and backtracking this time around, B/W seemed too straightforward for me, B2/W2 kind of made up for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Whatever it is, I am not a fan of the Gen I and II style. I think I'm one of the only few who prefer Pokemon to have a decent storyline. I prefer something like Gen III and IV. Gen V was just too complicated for a pokemon game.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to a RS remake, no matter for DS or 3DS.


I agree gen 3 was awesome and when I switched to diamond and pearl.......it was so awesome =D


----------



## VMM (Jan 3, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> I believe you have read this, haven't you?
> 
> _– Mainline 3DS Pokemon game needs roughly two more years before it’s released. Uses a full 3D engine and will have a story dealing with a world wide crisis. A new Pokemon type will be introduced (has not been done since Gold and Silver) and while not as many new Pokemon as in past gens older Pokemon will get new abilities and forms. Will maximize the Nintendo 3DS use of 3D, StreetPass and online connectivity._
> 
> Source: http://dualpixels.com/2012/11/29/ru...y-hardware-and-third-party-softwear-next-gen/


 
Yeah, that's right


----------



## heartgold (Jan 4, 2013)

*Major Update:*​ 
http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/


> Last week, during a Pokemon commercial, a new announcement on the Pokemon series was teased for Jan 8. But today the official Pokemon site itself has updated, formally confirming that there will be an important announcement on Jan 8 2013 in Japan. It tells fans to bookmark the page to prepare for the update next week.
> 
> Sounds like there's going to be a new game? Could this finally be the 3DS Pokemon announcement?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds more like a Gen 6 announcement now... Well Gamefreak sure wants to create hype.


----------



## NinSyeiko (Jan 4, 2013)

riyaz said:


> I hope for a pkmn emerald remake


I hope to a HOEN REMAKE too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes because internet teasers have never led to disappointment. Right Dead Rising, Street Fighter, and TWEWY fans?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes because internet teasers have never led to disappointment. Right Dead Rising, Street Fighter, and TWEWY fans?


 
 teasers are epic trolls xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

Like quite honestly if it's a big game announcement, they won't do some dumb online teaser to announce it.

There's tons of expos and events to announce big games at or even they're little Nintendo Directs.


----------



## trigao (Jan 4, 2013)

if it is a remake of ruby and sapphire. will be on nintendo ds... then the 6th generation and later games will be in 3DS.... its logic


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> if it is a remake of ruby and sapphire. will be on nintendo ds... then the 6th generation and later games will be in 3DS.... its logic


Need not be so. You do need to know that the DS is already an extremely outdated console and GF would love to get the cash from a handheld with superior specs over the predecessor.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jan 4, 2013)

PokéPark 3DS is my guess.


----------



## Arras (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is just some weird Japanese only event pokemon giveaway. Didn't that happen with Mewtwo before?


----------



## trigao (Jan 4, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Need not be so. You do need to know that the DS is already an extremely outdated console and GF would love to get the cash from a handheld with superior specs over the predecessor.


yeah, i know wich ds is EXTREMELY outdated, but a remake for DS will gathering money from DS and 3DS user, counterwise, a 3DS game only for 3DS users

if i dont already have a 3ds, i would not buy one only to play pokemon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> yeah, i know wich ds is EXTREMELY outdated, but a remake for DS will gathering money from DS and 3DS user, counterwise, a 3DS game only for 3DS users
> 
> if i dont already have a 3ds, i would not buy one only to play pokemon


 
Um, I hate to be blunt, but you really don't understand how sales work.

The whole point is to make the game to help sell the system and sell the game. Pollute the market with more 3DS systems and you sell more games. You won't be moving forward if you keep developing for a system that won't sell (because it already sold a bunch). You want to sell systems, not just games.

Also Pokemon is a huge console deal breaker for a lot of people, and if I had a dollar for every time I heard "I'll buy Nintendo Console X when it has a Pokemon game" then I'd probably own several Nintendo Console X's by now.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arras said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this is just some weird Japanese only event pokemon giveaway. Didn't that happen with Mewtwo before?


Except this time Gamefreak wants SO MUCH attention.

There might be a giveaway, but I think there will be more.
A dedicated webpage just for an event pokemon does sound a bit silly too.


----------



## trigao (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, I hate to be blunt, but you really don't understand how sales work.
> 
> The whole point is to make the game to help sell the system and sell the game. Pollute the market with more 3DS systems and you sell more games. You won't be moving forward if you keep developing for a system that won't sell (because it already sold a bunch). You want to sell systems, not just games.
> 
> Also Pokemon is a huge console deal breaker for a lot of people, and if I had a dollar for every time I heard "I'll buy Nintendo Console X when it has a Pokemon game" then I'd probably own several Nintendo Console X's by now.


 

so..... why b2/w2 dont came out for 3ds?? taking in consideration the low sales of 3ds in the release date of b2/w2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> so..... why b2/w2 dont came out for 3ds?? taking in consideration the low sales of 3ds in the release date of b2/w2


 
Because it was probably just cheap to develop on an older engine than build a new one for the 3DS. Also they just wanted to keep the sequel with its predecessor I guess.


----------



## trigao (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because it was probably just cheap to develop on an older engine than build a new one for the 3DS. Also they just wanted to keep the sequel with its predecessor I guess.


 
so what makes you think that a remake of the 3rd generation will not be with the same engine b2/w2 since ss / hg used the same engine of platinum. and cheapest too, like you said

its just a remake (overly expected remake).... not necessary be a super game... its just a appetizer for the new come 6th generation

a new engine doesn't matter if the people who are expected a remake o r/s be able to play the favorite game without necessarily bought another console


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> so what makes you think that a remake of the 3rd generation will not be with the same engine b2/w2 since ss / hg used the same engine of platinum. and cheapest too, like you said
> 
> its just a remake (overly expected remake).... not necessary be a super game... its just a appetizer for the new come 6th generation
> 
> a new engine doesn't matter if the people who are expected a remake o r/s be able to play the favorite game without necessarily bought another console


 
Because now they're at the point where the DS is already polluted in the market and they want to sell more 3DS systems. Making a DS game won't sell a whole lot more 3DS systems than a 3DS exclusive will. A 3DS exclusive entices people to upgrade.

It just won't be a DS game because the DS is pretty much completely dead and it wouldn't expand their market.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> so..... why b2/w2 dont came out for 3ds?? taking in consideration the low sales of 3ds in the release date of b2/w2


 
Because of this:


Guild McCommunist said:


> Because it was probably just cheap to develop on an older engine than build a new one for the 3DS. Also they just wanted to keep the sequel with its predecessor I guess.


 
And people are going to whine about how "evil" GF and co are by "abandoning" their "loyal fans" and stuff. Or that they aren't original enough to make a new region etc.


----------



## trigao (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because now they're at the point where the DS is already polluted in the market and they want to sell more 3DS systems. Making a DS game won't sell a whole lot more 3DS systems than a 3DS exclusive will. A 3DS exclusive entices people to upgrade.
> 
> It just won't be a DS game because the DS is pretty much completely dead and it wouldn't expand their market.


 

lets see =) 

it's pointless you and me stay discussing about a rumor.... we can only wait and see what happens =)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> lets see =)
> 
> it's pointless you and me stay discussing about a rumor.... we can only wait and see what happens =)


 
Fair enough, although if I had to nickel bet, first would be nothing important, second would be a 3DS game.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe they will teach how we open that infamous truck from pkm red for we get the poke god that is inside of it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2013)

trigao said:


> if it is a remake of ruby and sapphire. will be on nintendo ds... then the 6th generation and later games will be in 3DS.... its logic


Because HeartGold and Soulsilver being on the DS meant that Gen-V was on the 3DS, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

I do hope people realize that Pokemon has never followed a pattern in terms of releases.

Gameboy + Gameboy Color - 2 generations
Gameboy Advance - 1 generation, 1 remake
DS - 2 generations, 1 sequel, 1 remake

That's not really a pattern to predict what the 3DS will be like.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I do hope people realize that Pokemon has never followed a pattern in terms of releases.
> 
> Gameboy + Gameboy Color - 2 generations
> Gameboy Advance - 1 generation, 1 remake
> ...


One thing for sure is that the 3DS will open up with a new generation game. Like the gba and DS.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 4, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Anything short of a MASSIVE 3DS game is absolutely unacceptable. I expect MAJOR updates to the formula, all new areas PLUS the possibility of revisiting at least one older region, a story with some actual drama to it instead of the usual 'collect 8 badges and save the world on the side' bollocks, decent length, new pokemon that had some real effort put into the design process PLUS the ability to catch all previous pokemon, including all legendaries and 'mythical' pokemon like Mew, a HUGE improvement to the graphics 'cause they're getting pretty bloody old, the pokemon make noises OTHER than those crappy cries from back on the original Gameboy because they have NOT aged well, and perhaps even some sort of multiplayer campaign if there's time to work it in.
> 
> This of course will never happen, and if it did, we would take it as one of the signs of the Apocalypse. BUT I CAN DREAM, DAMN IT!


I'm sorry but what game series are we talking about here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 4, 2013)

heartgold said:


> One thing for sure is that the 3DS will open up with a new generation game. Like the gba and DS.


 
Yeah, that's basically the only "pattern" here. Plus it's the most logical thing to open up a major franchise on a new system with a new game.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 4, 2013)

come on pokemon stadium 3


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 4, 2013)

R/S/E gen remake made with Black(2)/White(2) engine on DS with enhancements on DSi/3DS. 6th gen will be for 3DS in the final of this year. That's what I think.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jan 4, 2013)

Remember this?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-massive-shock-announcement-next-week.308049/

Really. It'll probably be PokéPark 3DS or something of the sort.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

If it is a 3ds title then is not very likely a remake of an older game. Each generation introduces new pokemon and all official remake so far have been compatible with the new pokemon.
My point is that if nintendo plan on making more remakes they will probably wait until they have a new generation with new pokemon for that console.

It could be a remake for the NDS that is compatible with Gen5. But if I had to guess I think is either Gen6 for 3ds or some kind of spinoff.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 4, 2013)

North America hyping up Pokemon announcement as well

so it not JPN only


----------



## VMM (Jan 4, 2013)

heartgold said:


> One thing for sure is that the 3DS will open up with a new generation game. Like the gba and DS.


Not really. Gen V been for DS already broke the patterns.
I wouldn't be surprised if it was a gen 3 remake using Black and White engine.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> Not really. Gen V been for DS already broke the patterns.
> I wouldn't be surprised if it was a gen 3 remake using Black and White engine.


He means that a new generation of systems means a new gen of the games, not the other way around.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Does Nintendo know what they're doing?

Is the world really ready for its 1000th Pokemon?


----------



## Chary (Jan 4, 2013)

Watch it be new cards released for the TCG.


----------



## VMM (Jan 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> He means that a new generation of systems means a new gen of the games, not the other way around.


 
No, I understood very well.
What I'm saying is that with Gen V been to DS,
I wouldn't doubt that the very first pokémon game for 3DS was a remake of Gen 3.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2013)

A remake of Gen-3 wouldn't be a Gen-3 game though.  FR/LG were Gen-3 even though they remade 1, HG/SS were Gen-4 even though they remade 2, etc.

Each generation brings concept and engine changes, and new pokemon.


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 4, 2013)

It'll probably end up being a spin-off game (i.e.: Pokemon Ranger, Mystery Dungeon, etc.)
But there's a slight chance it'll be an actual game. Here's hoping for the latter! I'm itching for a Ruby/Saphire remake!


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 4, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Does Nintendo know what they're doing?
> 
> Is the world really ready for its 1000th Pokemon?


No, that's why they'll probably end up making a re-make of Ruby, so they won't have to come up with new Pokemanz.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

The NDS had 9 pokemon titles Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Heart Gold, Soul Silver, Black, White, Black 2 & White 2. Thats way more than any other console. I really dont want to see anymore Pokemon for the NDS


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Jan 4, 2013)

It'll probably be a 3ds-exclusive remake.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 4, 2013)

It actually goes:

GB - First Generation*
GBC - Second Generation
GBA - Third Generation (w/ 1st Gen Remake)
DS - Fourth Generation (w/ 2nd Gen Remake)
DSi - Fifth Generation

*_Pocket Monsters Pikachu (Pokemon Yellow Version) localized release doesn't count for GBC since it wasn't originally GBC for the Japanese release._

*We're still in the Fifth Generation, so any new remake game should be a DSi game unless it's skipped.*

I personally wouldn't mind if it were skipped, since you can just play them on GBA still. Not to mention how many times they've given G3 mons such as [email protected] I honestly don't see the point, unless you didn't have most of them or are unable to experience playing the game on older hardware.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockman GFF said:


> It actually goes:
> 
> GB - First Generation*
> GBC - Second Generation
> ...


Do you actually look at the DSi different generation console than the DS? Gen V is actually playable on the original NDS you know that dont you. 
Pokemon Yellow is the third GB title and it legacy is Crystal (GBC), Emerald (GBA) and Platinum (NDS).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't see why people are looking for complex patterns and justifications to figure out if its a new game or a remake and whether or not it will be on 3ds or ds. 

First of all they'll make whatever the hell they want regardless of patterns (White and Black 2 made this quite clear) 
And second they'll put it on whatever system they damn well please (Once again I point to white and black 2) 

We'll know for sure in 4 days.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 4, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> Do you actually look at the DSi different generation console than the DS? Gen V is actually playable on the original NDS you know that dont you.
> Pokemon Yellow is the third GB title and it legacy is Crystal (GBC), Emerald (GBA) and Platinum (NDS).


G5 has features that are DSi though. While G4 does not. Hence why all of G5 so far is DSi, despite being backward compatible with DS generation hardware.

Only Yellow for it's localized release was GBC enhanced for palettes. Hence why you can't classify it as a total GBC game. Since it doesn't use any new styled graphics neither that utilize the newer power of the GBC. The Japanese classify it as a GB game still.


Fear Zoa said:


> I don't see why people are looking for complex patterns and justifications to figure out if its a new game or a remake and whether or not it will be on 3ds or ds.


It also doesn't take rocket science for people to understand the way things have been for each generation. I really think people are expecting too much if they thought a remake would've been a 3DS game, not to mention for B2W2. And they've been doing this same type of thing for years now. It's just not going to happen.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockman GFF said:


> G5 has features that are DSi though. While G4 does not. Hence why all of G5 so far is DSi, despite being backward compatible with DS generation hardware.
> 
> Only Yellow for it's localized release was GBC enhanced for palettes. Hence why you can't classify it as a total GBC game. Since it doesn't use any new styled graphics neither that utilize the newer power of the GBC. The Japanese classify it as a GB game still.
> It also doesn't take rocket science for people to understand the way things have been for each generation. I really think people are expecting too much if they thought a remake would've been a 3DS game, not to mention for B2W2. And they've been doing this same type of thing for years now. It's just not going to happen.



Hold your horses now! B2W2 clearly does not follow the traditional pattern. I think you expect too much if you are expecting a 3 gen remake for gen V.
I mean that would make like 11 NDS games!! The GBA had 5 games.

I believe its about time Nintendo moved on and released something for the 3ds. But I dont think they will start of with remakes. 
And btw I dont think the whole Pokedex 3D Pro thing makes any sense if they dont plan to put those 3D models to better use.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 4, 2013)

Fuck what's going now. Now NA have hyped it up with their twitter update...


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 4, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> Hold your horses now! B2W2 clearly does not follow the traditional pattern. I think you expect too much if you are expecting a 3 gen remake for gen V.
> I mean that would make like 11 NDS games!! The GBA had 5 games.


I think you're misinterpreting my post. When I meant B2W2 before it, I meant that people thought it would've been 3DS enhanced before it was announced when it wasn't.

I still think my Generation for each hardware thing still stands. It is what it is.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-on-jan-8th.340107/page-16#post-4505755


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockman GFF said:


> I think you're misinterpreting my post. When I meant B2W2 before it, I meant that people thought it would've been 3DS enhanced before it was announced when it wasn't.
> 
> I still think my Generation for each hardware thing still stands. It is what it is.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-on-jan-8th.340107/page-16#post-4505755


 
But it kinda is 3ds enhanced since it compatible with 3ds software like the dream radar. 
And what was the DSi enhancement about? Better Wifi capabilities?


----------



## Rockman GFF (Jan 4, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> But it kinda is 3ds enhanced since it compatible with 3ds software like the dream radar.
> And what was the DSi enhancement about? Better Wifi capabilities?


The AR Searcher / Dream Radar just injects what you get via the cart's save file I believe. The B2W2 just boot in DSi and DS mode though.

I think main feature with G5 was Camera support for things like Live Caster(?). There's also better ram utilization too with the games and smoother moving in DSi mode, that's about it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2013)

This announcement is apparently international...


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockman GFF said:


> The AR Searcher / Dream Radar just injects what you get via the cart's save file I believe. The B2W2 just boot in DSi and DS mode though.
> 
> I think main feature with G5 was Camera support for things like Live Caster(?). There's also better ram utilization too with the games and smoother moving in DSi mode, that's about it.


Is there camera support in pokemon!? :S what have I missed out on!?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> Is there camera support in pokemon!? :S what have I missed out on!?


The Xtransceiver has some sort of video chat IIRC


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

International news kind of rules out movies/TCG/event pokemon. It must be something big, since everyone is getting the news on the same day.

Have we ever gotten news on a Pokemon game due for Japan, and had that information on an international basis?


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't forget that this game might even be for the Wii U.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> Don't forget that this game might even be for the Wii U.


PokePark 3? Yaaayyyy.....


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if the new games happen in a region next to Unova and you can go back after the crap has been done there.

God dammit I don't want to see Unova again.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 5, 2013)

I Hope you guys do realize
Game Freak *ONLY* develops *MAIN SERIES* Pokemon Games on *HANDHELDS* Which Includes Pokemon Red\Blue\Green\Yellow\Gold\Silver\Crystal\Ruby\Sapphire\Emerald\Diamond\Pearl\Platinum\Soulsilver\Heartgold\Black\White\Black 2\White 2 They will never develop a Spin Off Game Creatures Inc Makes the Spin Off Games and Possibly a few other companies But Never Game Freak...


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised if the new games happen in a region next to Unova and you can go back after the crap has been done there.
> 
> God dammit I don't want to see Unova again.


 
What's that? You _love _Unova? Alright. Wish granted. Pokemon Grey/Gray/Black3/White3.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 5, 2013)

*POKEMON DASH 2 WOOOOO!*


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 5, 2013)

shub13 said:


> I Hope you guys do realize
> Game Freak *ONLY* develops *MAIN SERIES* Pokemon Games on *HANDHELDS* Which Includes Pokemon Red\Blue\Green\Yellow\Gold\Silver\Crystal\Ruby\Sapphire\Emerald\Diamond\Pearl\Platinum\Soulsilver\Heartgold\Black\White\Black 2\White 2 They will never develop a Spin Off Game Creatures Inc Makes the Spin Off Games and Possibly a few other companies But Never Game Freak...


 

You Guys Obviously completely ignored My Post seeing as Nobody likes to believe *FACTS*


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

What does GameFreak have to do with it? It's the Pokemon Company's announcement. Was it ever stated by GAMEFREAK to wait for an announcement? No. So, Pokemon Company could mean anything.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> What does GameFreak have to do with it? It's the Pokemon Company's announcement. Was it ever stated by GAMEFREAK to wait for an announcement? No. So, Pokemon Company could mean anything.


 


			
				http://gamersyndrome.com/2013/news/nintendo-news/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-january-8/ said:
			
		

> Junichi Masuda, director for Pokemon developer Game Freak, has previously left a message in a greetings card sent to Japanese magazine Nintendo Dream,wherein he stated his plans to  further evolve the world of Pokemon in 2013.


 That pretty much means the anouncement is from Game Freak


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> What's that? You _love _Unova? Alright. Wish granted. Pokemon Grey/Gray/Black3/White3.


Yes I love it so much!!! /fucking sarcasm

No. It's one of the worst regions GF has ever designed. Seriously.
Didn't you see that I said "I *don't* want to see Unova again"?

Please read before you reply.
I'm getting extremely sick of this region because it doesn't have that kind of 'feeling' as the other regions.
And they are promoting it like some sort of heavenly jewel.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Yes I love it so much!!! /fucking sarcasm
> 
> No. It's one of the worst regions GF has ever designed. Seriously.
> Didn't you see that I said "I *don't* want to see Unova again"?
> ...


 
I thought the first few routes of B2/W2 (From the starting town up until Virbank City, inclusive) had that "Oomph" that the rest of the areas from B/W didn't have.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I thought the first few routes of B2/W2 (From the starting town up until Virbank City, inclusive) had that "Oomph" that the rest of the areas from B/W didn't have.


Some parts do. I for one love the idea of a Plasma Frigate.

But overall, the region just feels bland.
Especially towards the north.

Or maybe I'm too sick of it.

EDIT: 
Take a look at this
http://uk.gamespot.com/pokemon-blac...egarding-gen-vi-announcement-65093885/?page=0


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Some parts do. I for one love the idea of a Plasma Frigate.
> 
> But overall, the region just feels bland.
> Especially towards the north.
> ...


 
Seems legit


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 5, 2013)

If Masuda really wants to evolve the franchise further, then the obvious next step is to make Generation 6 in full 3d.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Yes I love it so much!!! /fucking sarcasm
> 
> No. It's one of the worst regions GF has ever designed. Seriously.
> Didn't you see that I said "I *don't* want to see Unova again"?
> ...


 
Yeesh! Couldn't tell that *I *was being sarcastic? Calm down.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Fuck what's going now. Now NA have hyped it up with their twitter update...


 

if NA is in it it can only be 1 thing RUBY SAPPHIRE CONFIRMED


----------



## loco365 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just wait. They'll announce some kind of new TCG set and it won't be anything big at all.

But if it's a Gen 3 remake, I will import the shit and wait for a 3DS hack to be released so I can play it. And I will also buy it in English.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> Yeesh! Couldn't tell that *I *was being sarcastic? Calm down.


I am getting really sick of Unova (and I'm not exactly too well myself).
Sorry if I offended you or anything.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 5, 2013)

We are in for a main series Pokemon game 3DS confirmed unofficially with that NA tweet. 

The only time both the English site and Japanese site have announced anything simultaneously is when they have unveiled a future Pokemon game was Pokemon black/white and their mascots.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

Btw, this is kinda interesting:

I dunno if you guys can see it



Spoiler


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe there will be a Chotto Nintendo Direct for this. I guess we will know on the 7th XD


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 5, 2013)

I read something on Gamespot about a new type called Digital


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2013)

AudibleAdvent said:


> It'll probably be a 3ds-exclusive remake.


I doubt it, based on all the past releases.

1 - Remakes are never the first in their gen.
2 - A new platform always means a new gen.

If it's a remake, then it's Gen-V, which means DS/i.  The 3DS has an increased resolution, analog support, additional hardware, etc, meaning a new engine would be used for a main-series game... but there's no new engine game out there already to invite a remake.  The remakes always build on the existing gen and engine, but there's none for the 3DS.

Also a new gen/engine means new pokemon/moves and such, and those wouldn't fit well in a remake.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> I read something on Gamespot about a new type called Digital


It's confirmed to be a big fake.



Spoiler



http://www.pokecommunity.com/showpost.php?p=7471517&postcount=1412


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 5, 2013)

POKEMON for 3DS!!!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 5, 2013)

Now GameFreak getting into the act with their Twitter update.

https://mobile.twitter.com/Junichi_Masuda/status/287427781053267969

6th gen


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Now GameFreak getting into the act with their Twitter update.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Junichi_Masuda/status/287427781053267969
> 
> 6th gen


is too early for gen 6


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not aware of this, but have they ever announced a new gen in the US and JP at the same time?  The localization effort would mean a US announcement later to match up with the later release, right?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not aware of this, but have they ever announced a new gen in the US and JP at the same time? The localization effort would mean a US announcement later to match up with the later release, right?


I seem to have a very faint/ vague recollection of Gen 5 (BW) being announced more or less simultaneously. Take that with a truckload of salt though. Will look it up and confirm later.

Scratch that.


----------



## signz (Jan 5, 2013)

According to bisafans.de (German Pokemon fansite) the news seem to be worldwide, not just US and JP. At least http://www.pokemon.com/de/ says "big news in 4 days". I wonder what's gonna be announced, I really hope for a R/S/E remake but at the same time I fear it's just about an upcoming event like Meloetta. :/


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2013)

One thing is for sure, Jan 8 will be NOTHING tournament related.

Mr Masuda's Twitter post:


> @Junichi_Masuda: 明日1月6日7:30amからのポケモンスマッシュ！（テレビ東京系列）は第5回ポケスマ最強王座決定大会！ポケスマメンバーで1番ポケモンバトルが強いのは誰だ？！ゲームフリークの森本くん増田も出演します！ぜひ、観てください！レベルの高いバトルに乞うご期待！(^^)／~~~
> 
> Pokemon Smash from tomorrow, January 06, 7:30 am: @ Junichi_Masuda! (TV Tokyo series) is determined throne strongest tournament Pokesuma 5th! Pokemon Battle # 1 is the strongest in the Poke Suma members: Who are you? ! Also appeared Masuda, Game Freak Morimoto-kun! By all means, please watch! Stay tuned to ask to battle high level! (^ ^) / ~ ~ ~



The translation is horrible but at least you guys get it.
Tournament stuff will all be shown at Jan 6.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not aware of this, but have they ever announced a new gen in the US and JP at the same time? The localization effort would mean a US announcement later to match up with the later release, right?


Maybe they'll just haul ass on the translation and do a simultaneous release or maybe they just want to let people know there's some decent games coming. 
Anything is possible to be honest hell maybe its on ds (unlikely) and they want to release both at once to help curb the amount of people who pirate the jap release then never bother to buy the translation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> Maybe they'll just haul ass on the translation and do a simultaneous release or maybe they just want to let people know there's some decent games coming.
> Anything is possible to be honest hell maybe its on ds (unlikely) and they want to release both at once to help curb the amount of people who pirate the jap release then never bother to buy the translation.


 
Well we've had nearly full/completely full fan translations of Pokemon games before they're even localized. It shouldn't be that hard to localize if that's any indication on translation. This is a small group of fans without any real resources mind you compared to an entire dedicated localization team with full access to the game and its resources.

But I think we're really jumping the gun going "GEN VI HERE WE COME." If it's not Gen VI, I'll be laughing immensely at the butthurt train that follows.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well we've had nearly full/completely full fan translations of Pokemon games before they're even localized. It shouldn't be that hard to localize if that's any indication on translation. This is a small group of fans without any real resources mind you compared to an entire dedicated localization team with full access to the game and its resources.
> 
> But I think we're really jumping the gun going "GEN VI HERE WE COME." If it's not Gen VI, I'll be laughing immensely at the butthurt train that follows.


 
Regardless, I don't think too many people actually want Gen 6 _yet_. If you want to see the butthurt train, look for a "We're not getting RSE remakes."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> Regardless, I don't think too many people actually want Gen 6 _yet_. If you want to see the butthurt train, look for a "We're not getting RSE remakes."


 
I'll be even more pleased if it's some shit like Pokemon Dash 2 or some sort of Event Pokemon. That'd make my day.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll be even more pleased if it's some shit like Pokemon Dash 2 or some sort of Event Pokemon. That'd make my day.


With Masuda making the announcement, I should hope it wouldn't be. But if it is Dash2/Ranger4/PokePark3/Pokemon Typing 2, There just might be mass-suicide from Pokemon fans.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2013)

SignZ said:


> According to bisafans.de (German Pokemon fansite) the news seem to be worldwide, not just US and JP. At least http://www.pokemon.com/de/ says "big news in 4 days". I wonder what's gonna be announced, I really hope for a R/S/E remake but at the same time I fear it's just about an upcoming event like Meloetta. :/


Pokemon Ruby sapphire remake confirmed


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 5, 2013)

Valwin said:


> Pokemon Ruby sapphire remake confirmed


And you know how.....? LOL


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> And you know how.....? LOL


Don't mind him, he's just being Valwin.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 5, 2013)

^LOL I just noticed XD


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 5, 2013)

Weren't black and white 2 announced on Pokemon Smash last year?


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Weren't black and white 2 announced on Pokemon Smash last year?


IIRC, yes.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well we've had nearly full/completely full fan translations of Pokemon games before they're even localized. It shouldn't be that hard to localize if that's any indication on translation. This is a small group of fans without any real resources mind you compared to an entire dedicated localization team with full access to the game and its resources.
> 
> *But I think we're really jumping the gun going "GEN VI HERE WE COME." If it's not Gen VI, I'll be laughing immensely at the butthurt train that follows.*


This, especially this.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> IIRC, yes.


 
Hmm, I'll be interested in what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Chiejina (Jan 5, 2013)

Id say release two types, since the pokemon show still goes on... i guess release a new generation game (idk sounds stupid and redundant)? But also Start afresh with The first gen series, full 3d and everything with a long game with a good story.  but with everything that pokemon is known for... and more of an interactive fight system. (I would love this and would make me buy a 3ds or wii U). like gale of darkness... but not at the same time.. Open world without limitations like the portable games and no dark Pokemon or something.. -_-... i admit I thought it was cool at the time. This series honestly needs a whole revamp. I wana be able to control my pokemon.. ok im done haha.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2013)

well it doesn't matter; I always buy it xD (main games ofc)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 5, 2013)

imagine this:
they announce that pokemon has reached its zenith and they either reboot or completely shut down gamefreak and monster inc


----------



## heartgold (Jan 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not aware of this, but have they ever announced a new gen in the US and JP at the same time?  The localization effort would mean a US announcement later to match up with the later release, right?


Yes pokemon black and white. Even black and white 2 were pretty close.

Its will be three years since 5th gen launched. It's not too soon as typical gen lasts 3/4 years. Even more so gamfreak said 5th gen will be a short one. This is 6th gen guys, gamefreak, nintendo and the pokemon company all hyping it up.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 5, 2013)

heartgold said:


> This is 6th gen guys, gamefreak, nintendo and the pokemon company all hyping it up.


Why don't we just stop it with the speculation and wait for the goddamn announcement?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 5, 2013)

^LOL so my memory DID turn out fine XD If only it were this way in exams [/offtopic]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Why don't we just stop it with the speculation and wait for the goddamn announcement?


 
Then what the hell was the point of posting in this thread? It's open for speculation. If you don't like it get out.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Then what the hell was the point of posting in this thread? It's open for speculation. If you don't like it get out.


Alright,you don't have to tell me twice.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2013)

What if it's them announcing they won't be making any new Pokémon games?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 6, 2013)

It seems to me that they are pushing for a simultaneous worldwide release of future Pokemon games, starting with the 6th Gen. While it would be nice to see happen eventually, I just hope that they don't sacrifice what quality they put into the games.



Spoiler



lol, but seriously.


----------



## retrodoctor (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your insightful input, Josh.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> It seems to me that they are pushing for a simultaneous worldwide release of future Pokemon games, starting with the 6th Gen. While it would be nice to see happen eventually, I just hope that they don't sacrifice what quality they put into the games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and white were announced at the same time worldwide, although the localising is getting closer, take a look and white 2 and black 2. I wouldn't be surprised if the west got it sooner after Japan.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 6, 2013)

When does Pokemon smash air?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> When does Pokemon smash air?


Nothing was on it. If its a worldwide annoucement then we gotta wait until the 8th.


----------



## Krakatau (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 6, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Nothing was on it. If its a worldwide annoucement then we gotta wait until the 8th.


 
I am disappoint . Just got to be patient for the 8th then.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2013)

Eeveelution, 6th gen Pokemon perhaps. I've been digging info.

*This is from the Pikachu & Eevee Mini movie, fans have matched the colours corresponding to an Eevve and found a mystery odd one unmatched.*






*Look at this from Serebii*








> As always happens in the run up to movies, some new merchandise has started to be listed for the upcoming movie Extremespeed Genesect, with thanks to my friend Gin for the reads up. Like usual, these bits of merchandise do hide various Pokémon, specifying there will be merchandise for two more Pokémon. While there have been occasions where these omissions have been simple Pokémon like Pikachu and Excadrill, it typically showcases new Pokémon or alternate forms for various Pokémon


 
*Now look at this from Pokebeach!!!*

Pokemon’s Twitter Asks About Eevee’s Evolutions… Possible Generation VI Hint - https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/287940481814523905



> I just noticed that if this were a new Eeveelution, it would be the eighth one... and the announcement is being made on the 8th! It's a Tuesday too, which is an odd day of the week to make a Pokemon announcement. Not sure if I'm looking too much into things at this point though


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2013)

You know, the fact that the colors are actually in the order of release... gives a little credibility to this idea.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wanted to say that the major new applies for Japan, America AND Europe too. It's worldwide.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got news.
It's going to be an adaptation of the successful Pokemon Reburst! series


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 6, 2013)

Uuuugh... I hate it when I reply to a post that was, like, ten pages ago... D:


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 6, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> I've got news.
> It's going to be an adaptation of the successful Pokemon Reburst! series


 
If source = NullOrEmpty

Return "disregard"


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to say I'm starting to believe the new Eevee evo rumor. I mean, that image, they're all in order, and that official tweet asking how many evolutions Eevee has...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> If source = NullOrEmpty
> 
> Return "disregard"


 

but if I gave you the source, he'd lose his job D:


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 6, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> but if I gave you the source, he'd lose his job D:


 
Interesting...Reburst was actually quite a cool concept


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think its going to be either a Steel or Poison type eevolution, judging by the coloring of the letter. Which will premier in the new movie as well as be present in the 6th Gen games.


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Interesting...Reburst was actually quite a cool concept


Wii U Reburst MMO go! Okay, that won't happen, but it would be cool as hell.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> I think its going to be either a Steel or Poison type eevolution, judging by the coloring of the letter. Which will premier in the new movie as well as be present in the 6th Gen games.


 

I guess it could also be that blueish color that's used for flying types in the last games.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

also like why not wait until the announcement for this?


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 6, 2013)

.... Dragon type Eevee ....


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

heartgold said:


> What event pokemon is left, genesect is already revealed and already has a movie.


Meloetta for example, it wasn't released on Europe and US.



TyBlood13 said:


> A Celebi event!
> No, jk
> Hope it is Gen 6 or R/S remakes on 3ds


Not only for the 3DS, we DS users shouldn't be left out of this too.


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 6, 2013)

I really don't want a Gen 6.
Black and White / BW2 are the only games I've never played, they were just a step too far; there are now too many pokemon.
I'm super stoked for the idea of a RSE remake, so this isnt because I'm growing out of the franchise, but I just don't like how they are (imo) ruining the franchise by adding far too much to it.. none of the Gen 5 pokemon are anywhere near as creative as gens 1/2/3/(4).

They need to reboot the franchise; go back to Kanto + 10/50/100 years and tell a new story, maybe just focus on a quest as opposed to the regular gym battle format. They need to do something new, and squeeze new content out of what already exists.

Nintendo are great, in that they innovate, and create new content with their franchises, as opposed to other blockbuster games (CoD, AC, NFS etc which reuse engines/textures etc; ... But with Pokemon I fell theyve innovated too far, and now the ingame world is TOO big.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

They made a remake of Red/Green/Gold/Silver, so now they are probably gonna make a remake of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.

I just wish so much they would, I loved Pokemon Ruby/Emerald and the Hoenn region is awesome, not to mention it was the only one I could decorate the cities easily


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Not only for the 3DS, we DS users shouldn't be left out of this too.


Yes 3DS, DS is pretty much dead. It's stupid to develop a new game for a console whose successor has been out for over a year. They've pretty much reached the limit on what they could do with the DS in BW2. Not to mention the new Mystery Dungeon game is for the 3DS as well.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

ZenZero said:


> I really don't want a Gen 6.
> Black and White / BW2 are the only games I've never played, they were just a step too far; there are now too many pokemon.
> I'm super stoked for the idea of a RSE remake, so this isnt because I'm growing out of the franchise, but I just don't like how they are (imo) ruining the franchise by adding far too much to it.. none of the Gen 5 pokemon are anywhere near as creative as gens 1/2/3/(4).
> 
> ...


 
They need to innovate the franchise all the time, not to mention it wouldn't turn out so great if they would milk games with Kanto region.

Black/White 2 were awesome games with minor and major adjustments from Black/White.
Again, don't call yourself a Pokemon fan if you are gonna bash on gens, I liked gen 1,2,3,4 and 5.
Just because some people don't look like ''Pokemon'' (they are virtual monsters anyway) that doesn't mean the gen wasn't creative.



Arras said:


> Yes 3DS, DS is pretty much dead. It's stupid to develop a new game for a console whose successor has been out for over a year. They've pretty much reached the limit on what they could do with the DS in BW2. Not to mention the new Mystery Dungeon game is for the 3DS as well.


I really doubt they would make a Pokemon game to the 3DS only, mostly because from Diamond to Black 2 it was all on the DS.
Not to mention Black/White 2 has some DSi/3DS enhancements.


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I really doubt they would make a Pokemon game to the 3DS only, mostly because from Diamond to Black 2 it was all on the DS.
> Not to mention Black/White 2 has some DSi/3DS enhancements.


http://www.serebii.net/dungeoninfinity/
Besides, all games up to and including Gold/Silver were playable on the original Gameboy. That didn't stop Crystal from being a GB Color exclusive.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> http://www.serebii.net/dungeoninfinity/
> Besides, all games up to and including Gold/Silver were playable on the original Gameboy. That didn't stop Crystal from being a GB Color exclusive.


Your opinion, still I want them to make a game onto the DS, the DS is not yet dead, it still has got too much to offer which developers didn't squeeze yet.


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Your opinion, still I want them to make a game onto the DS, the DS is not yet dead, it still has got too much to offer which developers didn't squeeze yet.


Dude, it has 4MB RAM and a slow-ass CPU. That's like JUST enough to load the graphics used in a normal Gen 5 Pokemon battle. No developer would want to try to create something new on old hardware that limited when the successor is readily available and has a fairly sizable userbase by now.


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> They need to innovate the franchise all the time, not to mention it wouldn't turn out so great if they would milk games with Kanto region.
> 
> Black/White 2 were awesome games with minor and major adjustments from Black/White.
> Again, don't call yourself a Pokemon fan if you are gonna bash on gens, I liked gen 1,2,3,4 and 5.
> Just because some people don't look like ''Pokemon'' (they are virtual monsters anyway) that doesn't mean the gen wasn't creative.


 

I was dissatisfied with the design of Gen 5, and the whole world really. I also couldnt be doing with the heightened level of handholding the game presented you with early on, so just gave up as I was massively dissapointed, and wasnt enjoying the experience. I have yet to play BW2 but aim to at some point. not sure if I'll finish or not.

Kanto, and its pokemon, are the most recognizable, and memorable aspects of pokemon. Gen 3 is my personal favourite, but I would consider the pokemon and world of Gen 1 to be the overall "best" (not talking about the game mechanics, just the WORLD and POKEMON). It also helps that a casual non-fan could probably name several of the classic 151, but hardly any of the pokemon post-kanto. 

Think of all the situations and scenarios the player could be put inside that would drastically alter the experience, and result in exciting new games. my stance is this: I dont want any new pokemon, or any new regions, because (imo) they become less 'pokemon-ish' as they go along.

And also, I find  





> Again, don't call yourself a Pokemon fan if you are gonna bash on gens, I liked gen 1,2,3,4 and 5.


to be a terrible and immature arguement; it is possible to be a fan of something and not like everything associated with the franchise.
It's possible to be a pokemon fan, and dislike a specific region/gen.
It's possible to be a Doctor Who fan, and dislike a specific Doctor/series.
It's possible to be a Sherlock Holmes fan, and dislike a specific portrayel of Sherlock Holmes.
It's possible to be a hardcore fan of a sports team, and lose interest in your team if you dislike their actions over a specific  season/tournament.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Meloetta for example, it wasn't released on Europe and US.


What's your point? You forgot about the  Gamefreak and Pokemon Japan tease. Why would they announce a western event lol

Forget any event, you don't hear anyone saying wait for the next 'big' 'important' 'major' news in the pokemon series across worldwide just for an event. Every source hints it being huge regarding what's next for Pokemon.

Events arent even hyped in the west, they are just revealed on the spot.

Please don't bring up that Mewtwo event, who ever fucking translated it is an idiot, they never said 'shocking news' to begin with lol


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

ZenZero said:


> It's possible to be a pokemon fan, and dislike a specific region/gen.



Disliking a certain gen or region doesn't mean you need to bash on it.

I kinda agree with you, I don't need a 6th gen, I just want a R/S/E remake which has got gen 1,2,3,4 and 5.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2013)

heartgold said:


> What's your point? You forgot about the Gamefreak and Pokemon Japan tease. Why would they announce a western event lol
> 
> Forget any event, you don't hear anyone saying wait for the next 'big' 'important' 'major' news in the pokemon series across worldwide just for an event. Every source hints it being huge regarding what's next for Pokemon.
> 
> ...


 
they may just be trolling.

you know, there was a picture of a clock. thats started all of this. then they thought... alright, lets troll the fuck out of them xD


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

heartgold said:


> What's your point? You forgot about the Gamefreak and Pokemon Japan tease. Why would they announce a western event lol
> 
> Forget any event, you don't hear anyone saying wait for the next 'big' 'important' 'major' news in the pokemon series across worldwide just for an event. Every source hints it being huge regarding what's next for Pokemon.
> 
> ...


Dude, I know they would announce a mystery gift right away instead of holding out the suspense.

Now tell me, how am I supposed to complete the Unova Pokedex on Black 2 completely without having Meloetta which is on the Pokedex as unseen?
Only using cheating devices and I hate pokemon cheats.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Not only for the 3DS, we DS users shouldn't be left out of this too.


it will be only on 3ds it would make no sense for it to be on DS


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Disliking a certain gen or region doesn't mean you need to bash on it.
> 
> I kinda agree with you, I don't need a 6th gen, I just want a R/S/E remake which has got gen 1,2,3,4 and 5.


 
I wasn't really "bashing" on Gen 5, just listing the reasons I personally found it disappointing.

The RSE remake should be true to the original games, and feature no Gen 4/5 pokemon until the main quest is complete, but yeah; I agree with you on that. 

I just question whether or not they will debut what will likely be a new engine and graphical style with a remake of an old game, as opposed to new titles. I find it unlikely they will release on the original DS, although a split release (simmilar to the first mystery dungeon games) would make sense to me. (only then the games would be graphically different... so maybe not?)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

ZenZero said:


> I wasn't really "bashing" on Gen 5, just listing the reasons I personally found it disappointing.
> 
> The RSE remake should be true to the original games, and feature no Gen 4/5 pokemon until the main quest is complete, but yeah; I agree with you on that.
> 
> I just question whether or not they will debut what will likely be a new engine and graphical style with a remake of an old game, as opposed to new titles. I find it unlikely they will release on the original DS, although a split release (simmilar to the first mystery dungeon games) would make sense to me. (only then the games would be graphically different... so maybe not?)


I doubt they would kick gen 4/5 out of the remake, they made a remake of Gold and Silver and it had compatibility for gen 4.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 6, 2013)

It'd be awesome if they did something like HG and SS. The Pokemon following the character <3


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> It'd be awesome if they did something like HG and SS. The Pokemon following the character <3


I loved that 
I just wonder why they didn't added that to Black/White 2.

I would like for them to add the contests Pokemon Ruby had, I love beating those contests and giving Pokeblocks to my Pokemon


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I doubt they would kick gen 4/5 out of the remake, they made a remake of Gold and Silver and it had compatibility for gen 4.


It's not kicking them out of the remake, just not encountering them until after the E4. After the E4 they could appear everywhere.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> It's not kicking them out of the remake, just not encountering them until after the E4. After the E4 they could appear everywhere.


That could be a possibility, due to receving the National Pokedex after beating the game.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 6, 2013)

I would love to see the remakes of Ruby and Sapphire. Ruby was the first pokemon game I have ever played and it was my complete child hood. I agree that it shouldn't be just a 3ds exclusive I still manage in about 20+ hours a week on my ds lite. I would go out and buy a 3ds if it ended up an exclusive.


----------



## Chary (Jan 6, 2013)

Was anything big announced on Pokemon Smash? That aired today.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 6, 2013)

if the make a gen 6 they best step up their game (gamefreak) GenV's Pokemon 95% of them looked gay  the story was decent (a vilianous team catching AND using a legendary Pokemon against you was cool) but i 99% suspect it is a gen 3 remake if it was a wii U battle revolution type game they wouldn't drag it out unless they want Pokemon fans rioting at their HQ's doorstep


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> I would go out and buy a 3ds if it ended up an exclusive.


And that is exactly why it should be a 3DS exclusive.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 6, 2013)

Just in at Pokebeach

Update (8:30 AM) - I just noticed that if this were a new Eeveelution, it would be the eighth one... and the announcement is being made on the 8th! It's a Tuesday too, which is an odd day of the week to make a Pokemon announcement. Not sure if I'm looking too much into things at this point though...
Pokemon's Twitter account posted this literally a minute ago. I totally said this on our Facebook page yesterday afternoon (), though it's possible Pokemon is very much aware of the fact that fans are speculating about a new Eeveelution and purposefully playing to this to trick us.
Trivia time! How many possible evolutions of Eevee are there?
Could they be hinting at a new Eeveelution in light of the announcement coming Tuesday? Ash is currently battling in the Unova League (in Japan) and one of the contenders, Virgil, owns an Eevee and all of its evolutions. Could we see his Eevee evolve into a new Eeveelution during the League? Blaziken was first introduced in the Johto League, after all. There have been many Eeveelution promotions these past few months, and the Genesect movie is also going to feature an Eevee mini-movie, so could this all be leading to a new Eeveelution or is this all just a happy coincidence? I don't know for sure, but it's all just a tad too convenient to not be leading up to something in my opinion...


----------



## broitsak (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to be ticked off if they don't make a RSE remake. Hopefully we don't have to wait until November/December for it's release.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> I have to say I'm starting to believe the new Eevee evo rumor. I mean, that image, they're all in order, and that official tweet asking how many evolutions Eevee has...


 
Well, new Eeveelutions are always welcome. There are 17 types in total, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to allow the Normal-type Eevee to evolve into the other sixteen. Heck, maybe they can even include a method for changing Eevee's current evolution similar to how other Pokémon can freely change their "formes".


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> I'm going to be ticked off if they don't make a RSE remake. Hopefully we don't have to wait until November/December for it's release.


Oh, you're going to be ticked off at Gamefreak. That'll show them for not spending millions on something not everyone wants.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 6, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Oh, you're going to be ticked off at Gamefreak. That'll show them for not spending millions on something not everyone wants.


They tend to tease alot.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> They tend to tease alot.


I don't know why you would bring that up. Anyway, what did Alot do to Gamefreak? :/


Spoiler


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 6, 2013)

Chary said:


> Was anything big announced on Pokemon Smash? That aired today.



Just watched it. Nothing. Just a 4 v 4 battle on b2. Although they only used 3rd gen pokemon so that gave me hope.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jan 6, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Just watched it. Nothing. Just a 4 v 4 battle on b2. Although they only used 3rd gen pokemon so that gave me hope.


But that's wrong, Cresselia was used more than once, Suicune was used, same with Excadrill, Charizard, and multiple others. Absolutely nothing pointed towards a Hoenn confirmation yesterday. That doesn't mean it WON'T happen, I'm just trying to say that this new Eeveelution rumor is our best bet right now.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2013)

Do note that a new eeveelution means a new pokemon coming into existence.  When does that happen?  In a new gen.

So the idea is still between "a new gen" and "another remake".


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> if the make a gen 6 they best step up their game (gamefreak) GenV's Pokemon 95% of them looked gay the story was decent (a vilianous team catching AND using a legendary Pokemon against you was cool) but i 99% suspect it is a gen 3 remake if it was a wii U battle revolution type game they wouldn't drag it out unless they want Pokemon fans rioting at their HQ's doorstep


I still want to know how 95% of Gen V's pokemon looked ''gay'' as if pokemon had any sexual interest, not to mention the games had successfull sales.
Just go right ahead into bashing the gen.



Rydian said:


> Do note that a new eeveelution means a new pokemon coming into existence. When does that happen? In a new gen.
> 
> So the idea is still between "a new gen" and "another remake".


I doubt they would release a new gen because they released Black/White 2 3 months ago.

But I would like for them to release a remake.


----------



## Chary (Jan 6, 2013)

I still say the Dive HM in Gen V is enough evidence alone for a R/S/E remake.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chary said:


> I still say the Dive HM in Gen V is enough evidence alone for a R/S/E remake.


That seriously doesn,t mean anything at all.


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 6, 2013)

Chary said:


> I still say the Dive HM in Gen V is enough evidence alone for a R/S/E remake.


 
Don't forget the former Team Aqua and Magma members in Icirrus City.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Don't forget the former Team Aqua and Magma members in Icirrus City.


That city also had one of the Team Rocket NPCs from Generation-II... specifically the one that hid the part for the power plant.


----------



## Chary (Jan 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> That seriously doesn,t mean anything at all.


Dive is useless, except for the Arcues plates. Why would they bring back that HM for only one minor thing?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 7, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Don't forget the former Team Aqua and Magma members in Icirrus City.


Tbh I had no idea they were in the game o.o


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That city also had one of the Team Rocket NPCs from Generation-II... specifically the one that hid the part for the power plant.


 
Lol you mean the french guy? Anyways, why would they bother inserting Team Aqua and Magma members if they weren't hinting towards something?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Lol you mean the french guy? Anyways, why would they bother inserting Team Aqua and Magma members if they weren't hinting towards something?


Idunno' what his nationality was supposed to be, but yeah the guy that talked weird.

And why would they put HIM in if they weren't hinting at something?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I doubt they would release a new gen because they released Black/White 2 3 months ago.
> 
> But I would like for them to release a remake.


 
It's been out in Japan since last Summer lol You point is invalid, besides Pokemon is more a yearly series. 

Diamond/Pearl - 2007
Platinum - 2009
Heartgold/SoulSilver -2010
Black/white -2011
Black 2 /White 2 2012
???? - 2013

The fact Gamefreak has two teams, they can now pump out yearly releases. They have a 1st team and a 2nd team who have worked on remakes such as heartgold/soulsilver and Black and White 2. While first team did the original Back/White and then begun work on 6th gen. GameFreak were one of the first devs to get the 3Ds devkits since 2010. They have had three years to play around with it and wouldn't be shocking if they want to reveal what they have developed so far.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

heartgold said:


> It's been out in Japan since last Summer lol You point is invalid, besides Pokemon is more a yearly series.
> 
> Diamond/Pearl - 2007
> Platinum - 2009
> ...


AHEM, began work on 6th gen? Sorry, pics or it didn't happen. But as you point it out, they do have such a stable team.


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe its a D/P remake!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> AHEM, began work on 6th gen? Sorry, pics or it didn't happen. But as you point it out, they do have such a stable team.


What do think the first team has been doing since they released black/white in 2011. Of course they have begun work on 6th gen. If they haven't started now, then when will they be finish? It will be much too late. 3DS is already due a main series Pokemon game, infact its late already.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Are you a retard? What do think the first team has been doing since they released black/white in 2011. Of course they have begun work on 6th gen. If they haven't started now, then when will they be finish? It will be much too late. 3DS is already due a main series Pokemon game, infact its late already.


Whoa, you just got defensive all of the sudden. (Not that I should care as words are words.)

Still we don't know for SURE that they are currently WORKING on a 6th generation Pokemon.
They could be working on a remake for example, or a game that it wasn't yet announced.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> Dive is useless, except for the Arcues plates. Why would they bring back that HM for only one minor thing?


facepalm much?






No it's not. U haven't explored the undersea caves in BW2.They won't bring back a HM move one generation earlier just to announce a remake.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow can you all just shut up and wait for the fucking announcement.

Seriously this is just getting boring.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

I still say its a new gen of pokemon card games

on the other hand, a simple announcement like: none of us over at the pokemon company liked R/S/E so its never going to be remade... would be cool too


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Whoa, you just got defensive all of the sudden. (Not that I should care as words are words.)
> 
> Still we don't know for SURE that they are currently WORKING on a 6th generation Pokemon.
> They could be working on a remake for example, or a game that it wasn't yet announced.


Remake team just finished with back/white 2. My bets are the second team will do the ruby/sapphire remakes based on the 6th gen engine. They could be planning right now and these things takes years to develop.

First team don't work on remakes, just original content and starting a new gen. Second team will follow up on the work done previously and improve upon.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wow can you all just shut up and wait for the fucking announcement.
> 
> Seriously this is just getting boring.


Wow, this post is going a little too far even for you. The thread is still open so they are still free to converse and speculate. Whether you find it interesting or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I think this falls into the "If you don't like the thread, don't click it" territory.  Outside of the random spastic 12 year old dickfight, it's kinda' fun seeing the theories (those that have some backing).


----------



## Squirps (Jan 7, 2013)

I gave up on Pokemon the day I saw that they had made a Pokemon based of garbage.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Wow, this post is going a little too far even for you. The thread is still open so they are still free to converse and speculate. Whether you find it interesting or not is irrelevant.


 
Well it's literally just people saying "IT'S GEN VI/RSE REMAKE" because of terribly thin evidence and then bitching over it.

If it's something useless I will laugh my ass off so hard at the TWEWY for iOS level breakdown that will ensue.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

Squirps said:


> I gave up on Pokemon the day I saw that they had made a Pokemon based of garbage.


 
Statler: Hey, do you know they made a Pokemon out of garbage?
Waldorf: Sure do. I think it's fitting.
Statler: Why's that?
Waldorf: Because it's all garbage to me!
Both: Dohohohoho!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Statler: Hey, do you know they made a Pokemon out of garbage?
> Waldorf: Sure do. I think it's fitting.
> Statler: Why's that?
> Waldorf: Because it's all garbage to me!
> Both: Dohohohoho!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

Squirps said:


> I gave up on Pokemon the day I saw that they had made a Pokemon based of garbage.


 
you don't happen to remember the pokemon muk? which, together with its preevolution, are just 'toxic waste' coming to life?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Because Pokemon designs are cool looking.

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> you don't happen to remember the pokemon muk? which, together with its preevolution, are just 'toxic waste' coming to life?


Or how about generic fish 1? Or generic fish 2? Or or generic fish 2's evolution generic fish 3 with horn?? Or how about the turtle? And the meaner looking turtle evolution?? 

Really, Pokemon design has been pretty basic from the beginning.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 7, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> you don't happen to remember the pokemon muk? which, together with its preevolution, are just 'toxic waste' coming to life?


 
Well, you gotta admit, toxic waste looks a whole lot cooler than a literal bag of garbage.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

If it is a Pokemon VI gen. We are going to see a lot of older evolution of Pokemon, same as gen 2 and 4.

The pattern so far.

All original - 1, 3, 5
Some new and older evolution, 2, 4 and 6?

That new Eevee evolution theory is becoming more true. lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Or how about generic fish 1? Or generic fish 2? Or or generic fish 2's evolution generic fish 3 with horn?? Or how about the turtle? And the meaner looking turtle evolution??
> 
> Really, Pokemon design has been pretty basic from the beginning.


 
Or Pidgey, the Pigeon Pokemon.

And Pidove, the... Pigeon Dove Pokemon!

Pokemon designs have basically been pretty lame honestly. Like the only reason I remember them so prominently is that I played them a lot. Looking back it's not like it had great art at all. Just kinda a bunch morphed creatures and the occasional racist stereotype.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well it's literally just people saying "IT'S GEN VI/RSE REMAKE" because of terribly thin evidence and then bitching over it.
> 
> If it's something useless I will laugh my ass off so hard at the TWEWY for iOS level breakdown that will ensue.


I don't necessarily disagree with you, and I will also laugh pretty hard at the breakdown that may ensue. Although telling everyone to shut up and just stop the thread completely (that's what it sounded like you meant anyways) seemed to be going a little too far. Just sayin'.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

And yet, we still keep coming back to the series in droves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Chary said:


> And yet, we still keep coming back to the series in droves.


 
BECAUSE NOSTALGIA.

Well I mean set aside all the crappy art and whatever it's still a pretty large open world RPG on a handheld with a lot of content. Just incredibly rehashed and with some really obnoxious fans.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BECAUSE NOSTALGIA.
> 
> Well I mean set aside all the crappy art and whatever it's still a pretty large open world RPG on a handheld with a lot of content. Just incredibly rehashed and with some really obnoxious fans.


I'm curious to know what changes would you like to see in the Pokemon series?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

heartgold said:


> I'm curious to know what changes would you like to see in the Pokemon series?


 
None really. It's complete shlock, I acknowledge that, but it wouldn't be Pokemon without being shlock. It's like Dynasty Warriors. The games are pretty bad but I enjoy them because I have a not-so-secret power fantasy of slaughtering thousands of Asians. Pokemon is kinda like that except replacing the Asian slaughtering power fantasy with watching green bars go down and blue bars go up and hearing little beeps that make me happy like a retarded infant.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

personally, I'm just in it for the porn


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> None really. It's complete shlock, I acknowledge that, but it wouldn't be Pokemon without being shlock. It's like Dynasty Warriors. The games are pretty bad but I enjoy them because I have a not-so-secret power fantasy of slaughtering thousands of Asians. Pokemon is kinda like that except replacing the Asian slaughtering power fantasy with watching green bars go down and blue bars go up and hearing little beeps that make me happy like a retarded infant.


Oh, I want a major change. I haven't even played White 2 and Black 2 cos I got bored after an hour or two. It felt more like playing black/white again.

A full 3D world and 3D models of every Pokemon will draw me in.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Statler: Hey, do you know they made a Pokemon out of garbage?
> Waldorf: Sure do. I think it's fitting.
> Statler: Why's that?
> Waldorf: Because it's all garbage to me!
> Both: Dohohohoho!


Thank you, this post made my day. XD



Guild McCommunist said:


> Or Pidgey, the Pigeon Pokemon.
> 
> And Pidove, the... Pigeon Dove Pokemon!
> 
> Pokemon designs have basically been pretty lame honestly. Like the only reason I remember them so prominently is that I played them a lot. Looking back it's not like it had great art at all. Just kinda a bunch morphed creatures and the *occasional racist stereotype*.


I actually loled at this because technically it is true... XD


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 7, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> I still say its a new gen of pokemon card games
> 
> on the other hand, a simple announcement like: none of us over at the pokemon company liked R/S/E so its never going to be remade... would be cool too



No. The most recent upcoming tcg set is Plasma Storm for America which had been out in Japan for a few months and already confirmed in Amurcuh. 

Cheggit\/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a sweet Thragtusk, Clan Defiance, and Dreadbore there.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 7, 2013)

Why is there 24 pages of discussion about an announcement...of an announcement about pokemon?

wait... sorry. I forgot where I was for a second. carry on.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Why is there 24 pages of discussion about an announcement...of an announcement about pokemon?
> 
> wait... sorry. I forgot where I was for a second. carry on.


You can't have a pokemon thread without poketards fucking it up! C'mon Twin, you've been here long enough to know this!


----------



## Squirps (Jan 7, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> personally, I'm just in it for the porn


What kind of Pokemon have you been playing? xD


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> No. The most recent upcoming tcg set is Plasma Storm for America which had been out in Japan for a few months and already confirmed in Amurcuh.
> 
> Cheggit\/


 
yeah no I meant like for the 3ds or wii u



Squirps said:


> What kind of Pokemon have you been playing? xD


 
the one where gym leaders hit on you and wild pokemon are much more afraid of trainers than they should be


----------



## ultimatetemper (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe the game is...Pokemon TCG on Motorcycles.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2013)

ultimatetemper said:


> Maybe the game is...Pokemon TCG on Motorcycles.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Why is there 24 pages of discussion about an announcement...of an announcement about pokemon?
> 
> wait... sorry. I forgot where I was for a second. carry on.


"OMG people are posting on the forum."

"Wait that helps the site _not die_, carry on."


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shit just got real. It's a mini direct.
This has to be something big.



Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, boy! Iwata's making the announcement.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 7, 2013)

There's a countdown at the Japanese site too. 
Mr Masuda is also tweeting about it. This has got to be main game related.

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

ultimatetemper said:


> Maybe the game is...Pokemon TCG on Motorcycles.


 
maybe its played on the back of flying type pokemon?


----------



## Rockym (Jan 7, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> There's a countdown at the Japanese site too.
> Mr Masuda is also tweeting about it. This has got to be main game related.
> 
> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/


 
Strange, that countdown is at 32 and a half hours.  Which makes it about 8pm est tomorrow night.  And the US Pokemon site says to check back in 2 days for major news.  Are there two announcements tomorrow, or is everything messed up?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> There's a countdown at the Japanese site too.
> Mr Masuda is also tweeting about it. This has got to be main game related.
> 
> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/


 
Pokemon Ruby Sapphire remakes even more confirmed


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rockym said:


> Strange, that countdown is at 32 and a half hours.  Which makes it about 8pm est tomorrow night.  And the US Pokemon site says to check back in 2 days for major news.  Are there two announcements tomorrow, or is everything messed up?


It's an international direct made by Satoru Iwata at 8PM Tokyo time.

Probably the US Pokemon website hasn't been updated.


Times:
11AM GMT (UK)
12 noon CET
6AM EST
3AM PST
7PM SST/HKT
8PM JST


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

mmmmmm


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a feeling that Pokemon Co. will pull a Square Enix with how much they're hyping and counting down.


----------



## Rockym (Jan 7, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> I have a feeling that Pokemon Co. will pull a Square Enix with how much they're hyping and counting down.


 
So you think the announcement will be B&W3: Pikachu returns?


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)

Rockym said:


> So you think the announcement will be B&W3: Pikachu returns?


WiiU port of BW2


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 7, 2013)

Rockym said:


> So you think the announcement will be B&W3: Pikachu returns?


 
No, Square Enix had a huge countdown with a ton of hype, and it was only for an iCrap port of twewy.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> "OMG people are posting on the forum."
> 
> "Wait that helps the site _not die_, carry on."


hey Rydian, I need someone to teach me how to use "the internet"
If I quote TwinRetro's post with this image....



Spoiler











 
I'm doing it right or wrong?


----------



## Rockym (Jan 7, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> No, Square Enix had a huge countdown with a ton of hype, and it was only for an iCrap port of twewy.


 
Yeah, I knew that.  But I think you missed the joke I was trying to make.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> hey Rydian, I need someone to teach me how to use "the internet"
> If I quote TwinRetro's post with this image....
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't think it fits.  He was just commenting on the situation, he wasn't trying to show anybody up.


----------

